# What ORIENT Do You Have In The Mail ?



## Cobia

I saw a 'what citizen/seiko do you have in the mail' thread so i thought i'd start one for orient so us Orient lads could share our excitement with a new purchase or acquisition , apologies if its been done before.

In the blue corner punching well above its weight, the Mako XL in lovely deep blue is on its way down under, took me a while to find one, these guys are getting scarce for a decent price, really looking forward to playing around with some nice brown leather straps, my first blue bezel and dialled divers, ive liked the black XL so much im sure i'll like the blue.








Pic's taken from net, thankyou photo takers for two fantastic shots that do the watch justice.

Cheers


----------



## MadMrB

Love both the Black & Blue Mako XL.

After searching for ages, just found and ordered a blue Sky (or is it Cosmos?) CET05001D:


----------



## MadMrB

Oh damn, I think I need help, after seeing jdmfetish's post https://www.watchuseek.com/f410/orient-king-master-new-model-sale-1865778.html - I have just ordered the King Master Reprint WV0011AA


----------



## Cobia

MadMrB said:


> Oh damn, I think I need help, after seeing jdmfetish's post https://www.watchuseek.com/f410/orient-king-master-new-model-sale-1865778.html - I have just ordered the King Master Reprint WV0011AA
> View attachment 4251410


Niccccce love the king divers ive got a few from the 70s, your new one here still holds the retro feel, congrats, and WELCOME to the forum mate, cheers


----------



## MadMrB

Hopefully arriving in tomorrows post, two unworn Sea King World Timers


----------



## MadMrB

And they just arrived...


----------



## Cobia

MadMrB said:


> And they just arrived...
> View attachment 4269330


Both stunning mate, congrats and wear in great health, cheers


----------



## elliotgb

deleted.

Hah, wrong forum!

Sorry.....need more coffee.


----------



## the.watchdoc

elliotgb said:


> Couldn't resist the price on the Smartwatch.
> 2 for $55, purple and orange:


The... Orient Smartwatch?


----------



## Cobia

Just got the Blue mako XL, stunning watch, such a deep and rich blue, it looks black under low light, the dial is just beautiful, so happy i found one of these, big shout out to Watches88, top shelf service, they have won me over as a customer.


----------



## MadMrB

Cobia said:


> Just got the Blue mako XL, stunning watch, such a deep and rich blue, it looks black under low light, the dial is just beautiful, so happy i found one of these, big shout out to Watches88, top shelf service, they have won me over as a customer.


Congrats, IMO the Mako XL are stunning quality.


----------



## MadMrB

MadMrB said:


> Love both the Black & Blue Mako XL.
> 
> After searching for ages, just found and ordered a blue Sky (or is it Cosmos?) CET05001D:
> View attachment 4250970


:-( Let down by bodying, they didn't have it in stock after all.


----------



## stereo_bfs

Just ordered my first Orient watch, Orient voyager dual time automatic. Thanks to the user mft4 for the great pictures of this model wchich help me decided to get the orient over the seiko sportura kinetic gmt. I'm very excited about this watch and can't wait till i get it.


----------



## Cobia

stereo_bfs said:


> Just ordered my first Orient watch, Orient voyager dual time automatic. Thanks to the user mft4 for the great pictures of this model wchich help me decided to get the orient over the seiko sportura kinetic gmt. I'm very excited about this watch and can't wait till i get it.
> View attachment 4280322


Welcome to WUS and congrats on a lovely orient mate, i really like the case, twin crowns, hands, dial, its a beauty, nice choice. 
Im only new to Orient myself but im just so impressed with their watches, the fit and finish is outstanding and they seem to keep really good time, i get a buzz when i find an affordable that punches above its weight, Orients like a bit of a Hidden gem, the type of watches that when you wear them you forget they are affordables and you see them as a really nice time piece, because thats what they are imo.
Congrats again on a real nice watch, im sure it will be the first of many orients.
cheers


----------



## elliotgb

That's what I get for having two watch web sites up at the same time and posting in the wrong one! Yikes


----------



## arislan

Got a green marshall on the way!! Crazy 50% deals from Orient USA at the moment, so got it for $125!


----------



## Cobia

arislan said:


> Got a green marshall on the way!! Crazy 50% deals from Orient USA at the moment, so got it for $125!


Hi mate, you dont know if they ship overseas do you?
I heard a while ago they didnt?
Im not too familiar with a green Marshall, congrats, i'll have to check it out, 
cheers


----------



## arislan

No they don't ship overseas... you'll have to use a mail forwarder or if you have any mates stateside to forward it to you.


----------



## Neognosis

White Orient Producer on the way, purchased on Massdrop.com for 119 USD

Should be here tomorrow. One of the kids will wrap it up and give it to me on Sunday (Father's Day).


----------



## Buckshot Jones

A black Orient Pro Saturation Dive from longislandwatch. My first Orient watch. Orient looks like better value compared to the swiss brands.


----------



## CristobalGordo

Cobia said:


> Hi mate, you dont know if they ship overseas do you?
> I heard a while ago they didnt?
> Im not too familiar with a green Marshall, congrats, i'll have to check it out,
> cheers


Here's mine. I think green dials look good with lightish brown leather.


----------



## patchief

I have three Orient watches, think the quality is great, accuracy & reliability is great, and the styling is great. I recently ordered my first Diver's watch ever...the Mako (USA), blue face below - not my photo, since I haven't received the watch yet.


(Photo courtesy of Orient USA)


----------



## richnyc

I had my eyes set on this Orient Star for the past year. Finally, the USD/JPY exchange rates hit the level that I couldn't resist anymore....


----------



## Cobia

patchief said:


> I have three Orient watches, think the quality is great, accuracy & reliability is great, and the styling is great. I recently ordered my first Diver's watch ever...the Mako (USA), blue face below - not my photo, since I haven't received the watch yet.
> 
> (Photo courtesy of Orient USA)


Congrats mate, lovely watch and a stunning blue, ive just got my first blue dialed mako and its a real stunning rich deep blue, love your choice, cheers


----------



## elliotgb

This one is on the slow boat from China: Orient Dignitary Oyster Japan Automatic Sapphire Gent&apos;s Elegant Watch SEV0J002CY | eBay

Dignitary Orient Rolex Oyster (Homage)


----------



## MadMrB

After considering it for a while, I could resist no longer...ETA 2-4 days








FFD0F001W


----------



## elliotgb

Nice, I have the cream dial version/leather strap version.


----------



## Cobia

MadMrB said:


> After considering it for a while, I could resist no longer...ETA 2-4 days
> View attachment 4441138
> 
> 
> FFD0F001W


Nice man, love the dial and hands, shes a beauty.


----------



## Cobia

elliotgb said:


> This one is on the slow boat from China: Orient Dignitary Oyster Japan Automatic Sapphire Gent&apos;s Elegant Watch SEV0J002CY | eBay
> 
> Dignitary Orient Rolex Oyster (Homage)


Thats got some retro charm to it, who needs a rolex when you have one of these babies? very cool aged looking dial too, nice, cheers


----------



## elliotgb

Cobia said:


> Thats got some retro charm to it, who needs a rolex when you have one of these babies? very cool aged looking dial too, nice, cheers


Yep, at $130.00 USD including shipping, I'll take it.
Sapphire crystal, jubilee bracelet, automatic and if it breaks, I toss it.
Pretty sure the Rolex "may" be more to fix.


----------



## Neuromancer

I got two beauties that I am waiting for...














Pictures taken from wornandwound and Orient Watch USA....


----------



## mannal

FER2400BW0 is in the mail.


----------



## Gary Drainville

Ordered my first Orient last week for my wife - hopefully it will give her a greater appreciation for my love of watches. lol I ordered the Madison Women's Automatic Watch with an Open-Heart White Dial #DBAB003W from IslandWatch.


----------



## Gary Drainville

Neuromancer said:


> I got two beauties that I am waiting for...
> View attachment 4451714
> 
> View attachment 4451722
> 
> Pictures taken from wornandwound and Orient Watch USA....


The Oreint Star is a stunning watch - love the hands!


----------



## MadMrB

Just ordered this:







FM03001B


----------



## Cobia

MadMrB said:


> Just ordered this:
> View attachment 4508482
> 
> FM03001B


Really nice looking watch mate, congrats.


----------



## amt001

I hopefully have a black flight in the mail, I have not received an order confirmation yet though and can not contact customer service has any one else had this problem?


----------



## norsairius

Just ordered a blue Orient Ray from Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...d_t=101&pf_rd_p=1865632642&pf_rd_i=2597904011
I know "Prime Day" is next week and all that, but I've seen this watch go in and out of stock more lately and I just figured I'd rather get one sooner rather than later. I'm not very patient when it comes to buying things, haha.

I also ordered a NATO strap to go with it:
22mm Blue, White and Red Nato Strap w/Polished Hardware - Ague Trading Company

I think the blue Ray and the strap will look good since it came out so well on a Mako in this thread: https://www.watchuseek.com/f410/nato-straps-blue-ray-1788442.html#post15095138 (I know it's not the exact same strap as the one I ordered, but I think the general color combo I think will look really good!)

Can't wait to get it! I'll try to remember to post pics up of the watch itself and with the new strap once I get them.


----------



## MadMrB

This arrived today:







Trouble is, it is so good I've now ordered the rose gold brown face model:


----------



## mannal

Looks much better in person:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f410/new-arival-orient-bambino-v2-2125402.html



mannal said:


> FER2400BW0 is in the mail.
> 
> View attachment 4480738


----------



## Cobia

MadMrB said:


> This arrived today:
> View attachment 4606106
> 
> Trouble is, it is so good I've now ordered the rose gold brown face model:
> View attachment 4606130


Wow mate it looks stunning, and the rose gold looks really nice on that leather, i can see why you got it also, congrats


----------



## swissgmt

One of these from a fellow forum member in the U.S. Was never worn, only sized the bracelet after he got in from an A.D. in June. Went out this morning, my first Orient.









Got it!


----------



## tickwomp

Bambino should be hitting my door any minute.


----------



## Level.5x

Planet Orient via Island Watch:-!


----------



## MadMrB

I didn't think I would find one of these, but Roachman sourced a new one for me


----------



## FongSayYuk

Just got this in the mail from CW. Ordered Saturday night and received it today! Just a bummer that it is a gift for a friend . But very tempted to keep it!


----------



## Rounic

Just arrived an hour ago:


----------



## Level.5x

Arrived today...very impressed with its sharp dial and decorated movement. 2 gripes though.... the bracelet clasp is beyond boring and the case lugs suck. Still a cool watch tho

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Earl Grey

Orient Curator grey dial. Had been tempted since it came out, but thought 41mm was too big for my 6 1/4" wrist. Can't find another grey dialed watch as nice anywhere near the price, though, and have been warming up to larger watches. Tried on a 45mm Seiko the other day (SUN025) and it didn't actually strike me as too big.









Help me pick a strap for it by going here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f222/what-waterproof-strap-orient-curator-grey-dial-2178218.html


----------



## One Half Wuff

Error in original post......repost when problem is corrected.

regards,
Wuff


----------



## Relo60

Arriving next week from Long Island Watch my first Orient Blue Ray. May need to change to rubber straps later on. The second photo is for my wife. His and hers.


----------



## One Half Wuff

A MAKO CEM65004M. It is my third Orient and is joining a Black dial Symphony and a Beige dial Flight.

Photo credit to Longisland Watch (where the other two were ordered) which I'm pretty sure came from Orient USA.


----------



## TimeDilation

Orient Flight in Blue! 
Back in stock(finally) at Creation watches $112 shipped. They have been out of stock everywhere for months. Just happened to notice today that they are back. 
Been wanting one for forever! 
Photo from Orient watch USA:


----------



## Vegas863

The friendly USPS courier just dropped off my first Orient watch this afternoon. Thank goodness for Amazon Prime and Sunday delivery! As a newcomer to the brand, I must say that I'm very impressed with watch. Photos do not do it enough justice! I absolutely love the white dial with blue hands. Gives it a understated, but eye-catching look.


----------



## TimeDilation

My ORIENT FLIGHT in Blue just arrived... 
Threw on a different strap and Voilà!





















Accidentally set it for PM instead of AM so the date is starting to change, didn't notice until after the pics


----------



## Appliance

Coming early next week from Singapore:-


----------



## MadMrB

I don't currently have a multi-year calendar, so just ordered one of these:







2EU00002FW


----------



## Cobia

MadMrB said:


> I don't currently have a multi-year calendar, so just ordered one of these:
> View attachment 4848193
> 
> 
> Really interesting and nice looking watch, love the green dial and its design, really like where the orient logo is too, really well balanced dial and very unique looking and cool watch, cheers


----------



## MadMrB

I've been at it again, couldn't help myself! - Surprised these are still available, as they were limited to 1000 pieces. On its way from Germany www.orientuhren.de


----------



## rocky99

Finally joined the Orient/automatic watch club after several quartz pieces from Fossil and Skagen. Nothing sexy or exciting for most of you, I'm sure, but have my first Bambino in the mail.


----------



## MadMrB

rocky99 said:


> Finally joined the Orient/automatic watch club after several quartz pieces from Fossil and Skagen. Nothing sexy or exciting for most of you, I'm sure, but have my first Bambino in the mail.


Congratulations on the Bambino - Which model Bambino did you go for?


----------



## Earl Grey

Orient Curator grey dial:






























The 28mm equivalent wide-angle on my iPhone makes the close-up look like the lugs are overhanging my wrist, but they don't, and even in the arm distance shot the wide-angle makes the watch look bigger than it is. I think it looks great, and I used to think anything over 40mm was too big for me. The Curator has a fairly short lug to lug (47.5mm reported on the web, 47mm according to my measurement), and I just decided to go for it.

I just remeasured my wrist: circumference is 6 7/16, diameter is pretty exactly 60mm, so I have 6.5mm of wrist on either side of the lugs. The strap curves visibly away from the lugs to go around the wrist. The watch looks decidedly modern (unlike my 38mm SARB035), but I like the way both wear. Don't think the SARB is too small, and don't think the Curator is too big. Just a different look. I wore the SARB today and it takes me no time to adjust to the size difference. Another point of reference: my 3rd watch is an SKX173, and I think it looks fine, too, though I wouldn't want it to be any bigger.


----------



## rocky99

MadMrB said:


> Congratulations on the Bambino - Which model Bambino did you go for?


The first model, white face with silver accents. In a suit or sports coat 6 days out of the week, so went with what I thought was the most understated.


----------



## rocky99

rocky99 said:


> The first model, white face with silver accents. In a suit or sports coat 6 days out of the week, so went with what I thought was the most understated.


It's here! Better than I imagined. Why are these only $125??? Amazing watch.


----------



## sticky

Pic stolen from the web of my latest M Force.


----------



## squash master

I just purchased this Orient Sea King on ebay. Should have it next week!


----------



## MadMrB

I have this (DJ05002B) on the way:







Which is like the love child of these two:


----------



## MadMrB

MadMrB said:


> I have this (DJ05002B) on the way:
> View attachment 5024729


Wow! - Ordered 6:30pm on Friday from CreationWatches and it arrived before 10:00am on Monday...incredible.







The pattern on the dial isn't as in your face as it appears in the picture. IMO a nice looking watch, great quality, with power reserve indicator, hand winding, hacking... and for less than £200.


----------



## glassmandave

I have this on the way! OS Standard Date wz02002dv


----------



## norsairius

I reported back in July that I had ordered a blue Orient Ray and I found the watch to be so amazing that my obsession over Orient's products shot through the roof.

I posted this in the Affordables forum and also mentioned it in another thread in this one, but I have a blue Bambino Version 3 on its way, should be here Monday. Just today though, I ordered what I think is the last Orient Explorer with the black dial from Duty Free Island. I say I think it's the last because not long after I received my confirmation email, their site showed the watch as out of stock. I hope my order went through! (*Update:* The order appeared to go through as it shipped last night! I might've gotten the last one they had for now!)

I think most of us know what a blue Bambino Version 3 looks like, but I haven't seen the Explorer much here. So here's a pic from Worn & Wound's review: worn&wound | Orient CDH00001B Explorer Review







I've been wanting a dual-time watch for a while and was thrilled to find one from Orient at such a reasonable price! I'm sure the slide rule bezel on the Explorer could come in handy too, but I'll have to learn how to use it first. I can't wait to get them! I have a brown leather crocodile/alligator-pattern leather strap that just came in for the Bambino. I'll be looking to get the same for the Explorer soon too. I'll post up pics and a quick review of both once I have them!


----------



## ssada416

CEV0J003W ordered last Sunday. I can't wait any longer...sigh


----------



## Nort2068

The ''Curator''


----------



## Leedzz

hope tomorrow i can wear it..;-)


----------



## flyfisher22

Had to pick up a Bambino, I have been drawn to this design for too long and they are too inexpensive to not just pull the trigger. Should be here by Monday.


----------



## dimkasta

Love this one. But I don' t know which one I like more. The white or the beige one


----------



## Cobia

sticky said:


> Pic stolen from the web of my latest M Force.
> 
> View attachment 5011289


Nice mate, said to be a very reliable and well built orient, congrats, ive been looking at a few of the new ones, im lovin the dials, cheers


----------



## MadMrB

I've been lusting after the Orient Star Classic for some time, and finally gave in today...







Hopefully will be with me for the weekend.


----------



## Gary Drainville

Arriving tomorrow! Ordered this one for something different. Since I don't like bracelets I'm going to swap it out for a NATO strap.

(Image was taken from CreationWatches)


----------



## Shootist

Another Orient Flight 

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## Lcoopie

Blue Bambino


----------



## Neuromancer

Lcoopie said:


> Blue Bambino


I have been considering this exact model for a couple of days now. Seeing it in the "what do you have in the mail" thread seems like a sign the universe is sending me, right? 
I'm still not sure though. I actually never liked the V3 Bambinos but for some reason I started considering it a couple of days ago. Maybe my mind is just looking for an excuse to buy another watch lol.
Also, IF I were to buy a V3 I'd still have to consider the white version which looks good too I think. Then again the V3 has such a plain look to it that choosing the blue one would add some "spice" to it.
Oh well, I guess I'm just thinking out loud haha...


----------



## MadMrB

Orient Star Retrograde DE00002W - CreationWatches have these so cheap, and on clearance with an extra 10% off, at the moment... I couldn't resist.


----------



## Pete26

Orient Star WZ0271EL, however the vendor was out of stock and getting another directly from Orient . I also have a Seiko SARB035 coming from Massdrop and I'm a little annoyed with them because I paid shipping and it's coming via DHL, no tracking update since 16/9 and they are telling me at Massdrop that it could take 2-4 weeks. I won't use them anymore. The prices aren't that great plus they use snail mail which the consumer pays for and they don't ship directly from vender but from their warehouse in NJ once they have all the watches. I feel like I'm waiting for a Bill Yao watch. The charge came out of my CC last Month and still no watch.


----------



## Dan83bz

I am packing another one of mine...but on the way out unfortunately, not in


----------



## TheBigBadGRIM

I'm waiting on my Orient Star WZ0351EL. This will be my first Orient Star and I'll finally get to find out what it's like to have one of these. Pictures and specifications can only show you so much.


----------



## Seiko7A38

This one is currently winging its way from Japan to UK (eBay seller's photos). 


























It's an Orient JCAE04 1/20s quartz chronograph, powered by an Orient JCA00 re-branded version of the S.Epson Corp. YM55A movement. Probably dates from the mid-1990's.

I started a thread on my own forum over two years ago: 
http://www.seiko7a38.com/apps/forums/topics/show/8938964
when I first spotted a Puma quartz chrono' on eBay Germany with the same slightly odd pusher / sub-dial arrangement - obviously connected to the Seiko 7Txx series (similar to both 7T27 and 7T32), but not used by Seiko themselves.

Can't honestly say I ever really planned to buy one. :roll: I first saw this Orient JCA listed on eBay by a Japanese seller at the beginning of August (see page 2 of that thread). Now whereas I wouldn't quibble about paying $100+ for an Orient J39 in similar condition, there was no way I'd consider it at the original asking price. But I did find the white dial attractive. Watched it being re-listed a few times; saw the opening bid price drop to $10 and decided to put a <$50 snipe in at the last minute - and won it. :-d


----------



## MadMrB

Just arrived 







A very handsome piece IMO.


----------



## arogle1stus

Orient Flight was in the mail Fri the 25th,
Not exactly today's mail. Luv the tan dial.
Only tan dialed watch in my 28 piece "herd"
"Harem". Whattever

Lou Snutt


----------



## oak1971

Just got my Mako in the mail today. Such a deal for $135.


----------



## TomsV8

MadMrB said:


> Just arrived
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=5500849&d=1443431064"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
> A very handsome piece IMO.


That was fast ! 4 days ?. I could also not resist the price at CW :grin: . Ordered same one in black dial.

Congratulations on your new watch:+1:


----------



## Bosman

Ordered this yesterday, out for delivery today, free shipping, WOW!!

Orient Men's Bambino ER24005W Silver Leather Quartz Watch


----------



## MadMrB

TomsV8 said:


> That was fast ! 4 days ?. I could also not resist the price at CW :grin: . Ordered same one in black dial.
> 
> Congratulations on your new watch:+1:


Yes, CW have been great again. Difficult to choose between the black and white, both really nice, I have a number of black dial watches so opted for the white (cream) and the extra 10% off helped.
Hope you will post pictures of yours when it arrives...enjoy!


----------



## oak1971

King Diver.


----------



## TomsV8

Got mine on the third day !


----------



## Cunningham1

Almost bought a tudor black bay, but it really was not worth the $3k asking price upon inspecting it. I also considered a used Seamaster GMT for about $2.3k, but did not want to risk the hassle of buying used.

So I ordered this Constellation FDJ02003W0 off of eBay for $299! It looks like a screaming deal: GMT, in-house movement, 41mm, lug size 20mm, date, power indicator. A rolex/tudor or Omega with those features would have been outrageously expensive.

I can't wait for it to arrive.


----------



## mozatihom

Currently in Singapore and picked up this blue mako yesterday from Prestige Time in Bras Basah. What a great watch and an even greater shop! Technically the watch will be in the mail to me in the form of my suitcase when I fly back so I hope I can post in this thread


----------



## TheBigBadGRIM

If only there was a store like that in the U.S. I would feel like a kid again going to Toys'R'Us.


----------



## Darrin Todd

I just got my Orient Sun and Moon and it's super stunning!


----------



## arogle1stus

Cobia:
Guess I'm what you call an "Orient lad" Mate.
Just got my 3rd Orient in the mail (6 days ago)
It's the "Flight" by Orient. Accuracy is "Goin to tha
races" figuratively. Taking it to my local watchmaker
to have it regulated better. Strap is a pain. Won't get
soft and pliable. But slowly improving. After I get the
accuracy issue sorted out and leather strap softens it
will be nicer.

Lou Snutt


----------



## Cobia

arogle1stus said:


> Cobia:
> Guess I'm what you call an "Orient lad" Mate.
> Just got my 3rd Orient in the mail (6 days ago)
> It's the "Flight" by Orient. Accuracy is "Goin to tha
> races" figuratively. Taking it to my local watchmaker
> to have it regulated better. Strap is a pain. Won't get
> soft and pliable. But slowly improving. After I get the
> accuracy issue sorted out and leather strap softens it
> will be nicer.
> 
> Lou Snutt


Nice one Lou, congrats on the new orient in the stable, sounds very nice mate, cheers


----------



## Cobia

Darrin Todd said:


> I just got my Orient Sun and Moon and it's super stunning!


Looks a beauty mate, congrats


----------



## arogle1stus

thebigbadGRIM:
My thoughts completely. Why no Orient ADs in the USA?
Cobia:
"Flight" Orient beginning to settle down a bit. When I'm not wearing the Flight
I lay it down on my end table dial facing downward. Cut time gained p d in half.
But still somewhat unacceptable. Going to my 3rd Gen watchmaker today to
have accuracy regulated better Not expecting COSC standards but 4 or 5 sec +
would be great.

Lou Snutt


----------



## cmiguel

Darrin Todd said:


> I just got my Orient Sun and Moon and it's super stunning!


What a beautiful piece!

Sent from my SM-G900FD using Tapatalk


----------



## arogle1stus

cobia
Took the Orient Flight to my bud to have it regulated slower.
He tells me his Timegrapher inoperative. But Larry Waters and
his dad, have serviced my watches for 50 years. Have complete
confidence in their ability to regulate without a Timegrapher.
For awhile I used another brick n mortar Watchmaker in our TCU
area but now he's become haughty and selective of the watches
he will service. Nothing but hi end stuff. Seiko, Orient, Citizen
watches looked down on. So back to Larry and his Pops

Lou Snutt


----------



## MadMrB

Orient Star WZ0021AC on its way from Japan







Here is one of WatchTanaka's gorgeous videos:


----------



## Cunningham1

Cunningham1 said:


> Almost bought a tudor black bay, but it really was not worth the $3k asking price upon inspecting it. I also considered a used Seamaster GMT for about $2.3k, but did not want to risk the hassle of buying used.
> 
> So I ordered this Constellation FDJ02003W0 off of eBay for $299! It looks like a screaming deal: GMT, in-house movement, 41mm, lug size 20mm, date, power indicator. A rolex/tudor or Omega with those features would have been outrageously expensive.
> 
> I can't wait for it to arrive.
> 
> View attachment 5559986


FYI I am returning this watch. The bracelet is so so but is not terrible enough for me to return it for that one reason. However the font on the inner bezel just ruins an otherwise perfectly good watch. It looks sloppy in person.


----------



## Marius78

Ordered the Mako USA in Blue, should be here tuesday, can't wait to get it


----------



## MadMrB

It just arrived...lovely, the blue is superb.







WZ0021AC


----------



## norsairius

Picked up an Orient World Timer (CFA05001B) on the 'Bay this weekend! I expect it to come in later this week!







Note: Not my pic, grabbed it from a fellow WUS'ers thread (https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/pictorial-orient-cfa05001b-world-timer-313751.html)


----------



## Rocat

So I decided to pick up the phone and called Mark at LIW and he was nice enough to answer all the questions. He made sure I got a little discount (don't go crazy guys asking me what it was, it was small) every little bit helps right? So I decided to plunk down some PayPal coin for the Blue Ray on rubber. It will either stay on the rubber, go on a Nato, or sometime down the line order a Strapcode Super Oyster for it.

I will be able to compare the Orient movement against my SKX-781 OM I bought in 2007. "I don't wear it much but when I do", (just channeled "The Most Interesting Man in the World" lol) it keeps super time.

Orient USA photo. Geez, that picture turned out much bigger than I thought it would.


----------



## sal4

Just purchased each of my sons a black Ray. I got a black Mako for myself. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## halaku

orient star wz0371el


----------



## Cobia

Rocat said:


> So I decided to pick up the phone and called Mark at LIW and he was nice enough to answer all the questions. He made sure I got a little discount (don't go crazy guys asking me what it was, it was small) every little bit helps right? So I decided to plunk down some PayPal coin for the Blue Ray on rubber. It will either stay on the rubber, go on a Nato, or sometime down the line order a Strapcode Super Oyster for it.
> 
> I will be able to compare the Orient movement against my SKX-781 OM I bought in 2007. "I don't wear it much but when I do", (just channeled "The Most Interesting Man in the World" lol) it keeps super time.
> 
> Orient USA photo. Geez, that picture turned out much bigger than I thought it would.


Nice brother, its a stunning blue and looks great on so many bands, congrats, let us know how it goes when youve got it, cheers


----------



## MadMrB

Just arrived, lovely blue classic:







Orient Star Classic WZ0371EL


----------



## HIAZAK

Which distributor do you use to purchase the Orient Star watches in the USA? I've been trying to contact the Orient Star USA distributor but have not been able to reach them. Thank yo


----------



## halaku

wz0371el came in today had to see it on mesh


----------



## elias_

thanks for the website!!!


----------



## elias_

Hey guys so not only do I have my first Orient on the way, but it is also my very first automatic watch, an Orient Gent's Sports Watch SDW01001B0/FDW01001B/FDW01001B0/CDW01001B0 ! I honestly don't even know if this is a legit Orient because I only found it in one place in stock, on ebay, and I could not find any information on the orient global. Paid $189 and its being shipped from Japan. Any insight on this watch would be appreciated!


----------



## DPflaumer

After a two year hiatus, I'll own an Orient again.


----------



## Neuromancer

DPflaumer said:


> After a two year hiatus, I'll own an Orient again.


This will be my next watch as well! It will be a little christmas gift to myself so I still have to wait a month...


----------



## Watch your wristwatch

Hopefully get it next week.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat

So, after posting this watch on October 20th I have since bought a Flight in Blue. And tonight, with the DEALSWEEK promo, Amazon is practically giving away the Orange Mako. So of course I oblige and buy one.



Rocat said:


> So I decided to pick up the phone and called Mark at LIW and he was nice enough to answer all the questions. He made sure I got a little discount (don't go crazy guys asking me what it was, it was small) every little bit helps right? So I decided to plunk down some PayPal coin for the Blue Ray on rubber. It will either stay on the rubber, go on a Nato, or sometime down the line order a Strapcode Super Oyster for it.
> 
> I will be able to compare the Orient movement against my SKX-781 OM I bought in 2007. "I don't wear it much but when I do", (just channeled "The Most Interesting Man in the World" lol) it keeps super time.
> 
> Orient USA photo. Geez, that picture turned out much bigger than I thought it would.


----------



## HamnJam

Just joined forums after reading some helpful posts regarding my latest purchase. It's an Orient Star Classic EL05003W


----------



## Boner

*






*
*Orient Defender 21-Jewel Automatic Field Watch with 24-Hour Sub-Dial #ET0N002B*

My first Orient!

Bought on sale @ Long Island Watch earlier today, for $89!


----------



## Alden

Long Island Watch Cyber Monday sale is now on. I paid $95 for this one. My first Orient.


----------



## Mikeman

White Bambino enroute. Looking forward to it!


----------



## HammyMan37

Amazon lightning deal. $149 and I had Amazon points on my card so it was only $129 so I had to get it and it's my first Orient. Pretty excited. Should be here Friday. Always loved the look of the PO but cannot come close to affording that right now.


----------



## watchout

Could not resist


----------



## watchout

Was torn between that and this


----------



## akidnamedjeff

I'm jealous! I was eyeing those for a long time but the right one never really showed up for me. The blue hands and the power reserve are an awesome combo. Enjoy it!


----------



## mealsowan2

Sabadabadoo said:


> Was torn between that and this


Wow one of it's kind. Fantastico..

Sent from my X9076 using Tapatalk


----------



## mealsowan2

Nort2068 said:


> The ''Curator''
> View attachment 5125234


If only it has a see thru back. It would be perfect for it's price point. No other can come close.

Sent from my X9076 using Tapatalk


----------



## mealsowan2

Nort2068 said:


> The ''Curator''
> View attachment 5125234


If only it has a see thru back. It would be perfect for it's price point. No other can come close. 


Nort2068 said:


> The ''Curator''
> View attachment 5125234


Sent from my X9076 using Tapatalk


----------



## mealsowan2

mozatihom said:


> Currently in Singapore and picked up this blue mako yesterday from Prestige Time in Bras Basah. What a great watch and an even greater shop! Technically the watch will be in the mail to me in the form of my suitcase when I fly back so I hope I can post in this thread


How much did you paid for it in S$ if I may ask?

Sent from my X9076 using Tapatalk


----------



## mozatihom

mealsowan2 said:


> How much did you paid for it in S$ if I may ask?
> 
> Sent from my X9076 using Tapatalk


I paid SG$190 after claiming tax back at Changi airport. Prestige Time is an Orient authorised dealer and the watch came with international warranty, but there is no official Orient presence in Australia so I can't claim any warranty work in Australia. Not that I expect to anyway.


----------



## arogle1stus

Cobia:
Nothing coming in the mail BUT.
Just got my Orient Flight a few days ago from Long Island Watches.
Tan dial model too.
BTW. Marc has some really good holiday prices on Orient and the Seiko
sub brand J Springs.
Can't find doodly about J Springs yet.

X traindriver Art


----------



## MorseCode.._.._..

I just received my Orient Flight in the mail yesterday tan/cream dial and love it...I am also expecting my Mako XL "Planet Ocean" to arrive tomorrow. I couldn't resist the 50% Black Friday sale that Orient had over the weekend. I just wish they included the MakoUSA and OrientStar collection.


----------



## Alden

The Blue Mako is on my short list. It's probably going to be my next Orient.


----------



## elias_

Finally got mine straight from Japan! Soooooo in love! SDW01001B b-)


----------



## Alden

Just picked this up from the PO a half hour ago. Straight from Singapore.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alden

I dragged out the Nikon 7100 to get a better shot.


----------



## MariuszD

Got this one on the way


----------



## Donato777

Orient Symphony...bought from LongIslandwatch.com and should arrive tomorrow...


----------



## Alden

From Long Island watch -- got it less than a week ago -- $95 BLACK FRIDAY deal.


----------



## maxbaris

A grey Defender is on its way from Massdrop!

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## surf82

Defender with Grey Face on the way


----------



## ss04rf

MariuszD said:


> Got this one on the way


What model is this? Never seen before.


----------



## MariuszD

It is one of EX00 M-Force series from 1997

Wysłane z mojego Lenovo B8000-H przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## MadMrB

New Mako FAA02002D - No date pusher, hacking and hand winding... couldn't resist!


----------



## butchersboy

FER24005W Bambino on its way. Which I think is Version 1.
First ever watch purchase, can't wait for it to arrive.


----------



## LuxAurumque

This one should arrive tomorrow.



Orient ER2F004W


----------



## Neuromancer

Orient Star Standard Date on its way.







Taken from: http://uhrforum.de/attachments/9689...rdammt-viel-knall-fuer-die-kohle-dscf5737.jpg


----------



## StartSomething

Very nice piece!
The Carbon dial definitely stands out, personally I just wish they'd offer more (also more conservative? ;-)) dial options.

Best
H


----------



## havok_watch

Just ordered a blue Orient Flight from Long Island Watch for $139 shipped! Can't wait!


----------



## Cobia

LuxAurumque said:


> This one should arrive tomorrow.
> 
> Orient ER2F004W


Shes a looker, congrats, i love the texture on the dial, stunning, cheers


----------



## AzzaM

Ordered a black Mako. A nice post Christmas present.


----------



## Agent_719

awaiting for my Black Ray. Ordered on the 19 but will only arrive next year 6. 

The wait is long...


----------



## MadMrB

Orient Star SJC00002D, my treat for an upcoming significant birthday...


----------



## Salewan




----------



## Shoeless34

Orient Monarch - FDD03003Y0

Can't wait till this beauty arrive.


----------



## GNNS

Shoeless34 said:


> Orient Monarch - FDD03003Y0
> 
> Can't wait till this beauty arrive.


Please let us know your initial impressions,especially of the sunray finish of the dial (it looks like white in pictures but it has a sunray dial).


----------



## Gary Drainville

Orient ER2A004D Aviator Flight Watch!!


----------



## twincity

Blue Ray


----------



## Maddog1970

Waiting for my Orange mako SS to put next to my Black Ray in my watch box!


----------



## MadMrB

Maddog1970 said:


> Waiting for my Orange mako SS to put next to my Black Ray in my watch box!
> View attachment 6593954
> View attachment 6593962


Congrats on your Mako, and nice choice of straps on the Ray.


----------



## Maddog1970

Black band is a Hadley Roma and hesitant to admit it, but the mesh is off my Citizen Nighthawk that I have on a NATO!.....I do like the mesh better on the Ray.....


----------



## xInZax

Finally snagged the Orient Star Standard after months of looking (for a good deal that is). Can't wait until it's here! The one Orient Star that I've never been able to get.

Image taken from WristWatchReview







*Stock image from Google


----------



## TheBigBadGRIM

That's one of my favorite Orient Stars. Please post pictures when you get it.


----------



## Maddog1970

Orange Mako arrived today....love it!


----------



## Jncky

*FFD0F002B*

Found a good deal. Really hope there is more weight to it than the Bambino. (Don't get me wrong, I like the Bambino but I sometime get the feeling that everything is 'cheaply' glued together. The dial I mean. Still A great watch for the price!)


----------



## chriscentro

I'm waiting for this.


----------



## Colderamstel

I have one in the mail, a Mako USA Blue

Figured you have all seen the stock photos, no need to re-post.


----------



## Colderamstel

lbovill said:


> I have one in the mail, a Mako USA Blue
> 
> Figured you have all seen the stock photos, no need to re-post.


Make that two, Mako XL Orange Bezel in the mail, image shamelessly lifted from interwebs...


----------



## Watch and See

Orient Explorer! My first real watch! In the mail as we speak...


----------



## mozatihom

Orient Curator FD0J003


----------



## Appliance




----------



## GUTuna

Orient Star Somès


----------



## Colderamstel

An Orient Symphony in Rose Gold with white dial... Really excited.


----------



## watchout

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

I have an Orient Star Classic stuck in customs right now and need to call DHL in the morning. Pain-in-the-ass not withstanding, I'm rather excited to own my first Orient!


----------



## Gary Drainville

Mr. James Duffy said:


> I have an Orient Star Classic stuck in customs right now and need to call DHL in the morning. Pain-in-the-ass not withstanding, I'm rather excited to own my first Orient!


I'm not a big fan of DHL - however, looking forward to seeing pics!! Orient Star Classic is a nice one.


----------



## Bgsmith

Just ordered an Orange Mako.


----------



## mapotofu

M-Force Revival WV0191EL


----------



## ki6h

I had to take a work call on a Sunday and while waiting ended up ordering the all-gray Bambino 3 from Skywatches!







photo by someone else... The watch is "in the mail."


----------



## Colderamstel

I have three in the mail, had to flip a couple of my watch collection for them,

my first Orient Star










The Orient Bambino V3










Thanks to the above poster for directing my attention, or that would not have happened, and

The Symphony in Rose Gold


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

After getting ahold of someone at the DHL sorting facility who said, "There is no reason or indication as to why there is a hold on your shipment. I'll put it on a van myself," I received my Orient Star Classic (Power Reserve) and it is glorious!


----------



## norsairius

I, like at least a few others around the forums, picked up on the deal for the Mako USA from LIW. I posted a thread on it here and saw a couple more pop up since then, so there's definitely a lot of excitement!

I decided to grab the white dial version and it should be its way soon (expected ship date of 2/22)!







Not my picture. Grabbed it from here: Win it: The New Orient Mako USA Automatic

With that though, I'll be looking to pause the watch hobby for a while and actually sell a couple watches soon... because adult life. *sigh* haha


----------



## Colderamstel

Couldn't resist, finally rounded out my collection with a second dress watch


----------



## GNNS

This is a great watch,classic beauty


----------



## bigben10

Just waiting on this new model Poseidon 469ss053 Brazilian Domestic only.


----------



## Diogo Franco

Waiting the 469ss054


----------



## Jessem1133

I've got one of those bad boys coming today, and a black Mako USA from Long Island's sale. Can't wait.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rfortson

This one might be in the mail. Just noticed it the other day. Love the size, the gold accents of the hands/markers, drilled lugs, signed buckle. Just a really nice watch!


----------



## marty491

This was waiting for me when I got home:










My first Bambino and purchase from Island Watch.

Got a great price for a Scratch and Dent that still had all tags and sticker on the back. I'm noticing that the rotor is very loud, is that normal or might that be why it had been serviced?

It isn't too bothersome and I need a dress watch to wear occasionally so I'm keeping it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Colderamstel

marty491 said:


> This was waiting for me when I got home:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first Bambino and purchase from Island Watch.
> 
> Got a great price for a Scratch and Dent that still had all tags and sticker on the back. I'm noticing that the rotor is very loud, is that normal or might that be why it had been serviced?
> 
> It isn't too bothersome and I need a dress watch to wear occasionally so I'm keeping it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is fairly noticeable when I am not wearing it, it is pretty normal for this watch.


----------



## psguardian

Newbie reporting in.

Hit the entry level sector full speed. Three autos & a dual winder...

A stock pic of the Orient I ordered. (other two are Seikos) It should be here by the weekend.









~psguardian


----------



## rfortson

psguardian said:


> Newbie reporting in.
> 
> Hit the entry level sector full speed. Three autos & a dual winder...
> 
> A stock pic of the Orient I ordered. (other two are Seikos) It should be here by the weekend.
> 
> View attachment 7276842
> 
> 
> ~psguardian


Yeah! That's the way to do it, hit the ground running! Three new watches AND a winder, you, sir, win the forum today!

I just have two coming, the Orient Star Classic mentioned above, and the 1963 Sea Gull chronograph. You win. 

Oh, and what part of New York do you live in? Brooklyn? Queens? Manhattan?


----------



## Vicolindo

Waiting on the Orient Producer coming from a shop in Russia.

View attachment 7289026


----------



## Kamil87

THESE can't wait!

View attachment 7293634

View attachment 7293642


----------



## StagSH

Ordered this bambino v3 blue from Long Island, can't wait for it to arrive. 









Sent from my ONE A2005 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchukev

This guy is in the mail










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T. Wong

Long time since I was interested in Orients, but a nice Somes green dial appeared and I jumped on it. A fellow Canadian collector was selling it. Several years ago when there was an Orient push, the Somes model come on the market. Marketed as a sport watch, the strap if made by the Japanese company which makes saddles. The watch should arrive in Japan within 10 days!
seiya san image by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## dejavus

Just Ordered my first ever Orient, Cant Wait! Literally cant wait.... OMG am excited!


----------



## ATLien_325

Same boat as dejavus. Came upon this site and found the Mako thread. Absolutely fell in love with all of them (I like the "pepsi" since I always was fond of the Rolex GMT Master ii in that same color scheme). Anyhow, received it a few days ago and the quality is very good. The weight of the watch feels good. Other than having to resize the band (small wrist lol), I cannot stop looking at the watch.


----------



## T. Wong

montage Somes Saddle by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## SnowJambi

I've recently caught the watch bug and bought my first mechanical watches + an extra dress watch and I can't contain my excitement :-d

Out of the 4 I've purchased 2 are from Orient, first is the FDB05001W0 "Golden Eye" with white dial, and second is the black and gold FGW0100BB0 "Class" dress watch. I'm super impressed that the Class watch comes with a sapphire crystal at the price I payed for it. Can't wait to get them and practice my photography skills :-!


----------



## Vicolindo

Its here! Orient Producer and my wife installed Hadley-Roma Deployant Clasp for me. She's the best!

View attachment 7433322
View attachment 7433330


----------



## Oldbugr

Have a Star DV02003W coming from Seriouswatches in the UK. Never have ordered from them but there are good recommendations for them. Ordered a couple of hours ago, sorry not sure how to post a link.


----------



## Oranges

have an Orange mako coming in with rubber strap but going to replace with a cloverstrap  im excited


----------



## mapotofu

Really looking forward to this one.


----------



## SnowJambi

My Golden Eye turned up today, first mechanical watch ever and I love it ! Absolutely love the open heart design and being able to see what's going on inside and it's also the perfect size for my tiny wrist, will take some pictures once I get my new camera gear. Still waiting on the dress watch though.


----------



## Oranges

I got an orange mako coming in on Thursday. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevenK1

My _Orient Union EV0S004B _is shipping in from_ Long Island Watch; _arriving this Friday. I've been a long time Seiko fan, and always eyeing their Orient cousin from a distance. Watching their production videos on youtube and positive comments posted here finally pushed me over to seeking one out. -- Steve


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

Technically not in the mail for some time but I went for the Orient Disk on Massdrop. I had been eyeing it for some time on Amazon and other gray market dealers but around $130 USD shipped was low enough for me to pull the trigger. It doesn't ship for another 3 weeks so that is another paycheck away. I just need to resist any impulse purchases for two months.


----------



## Oranges

Mr. James Duffy said:


> Technically not in the mail for some time but I went for the Orient Disk on Massdrop. I had been eyeing it for some time on Amazon and other gray market dealers but around $130 USD shipped was low enough for me to pull the trigger. It doesn't ship for another 3 weeks so that is another paycheck away. I just need to resist any impulse purchases for two months.


What color did you get? I'm also thinking of getting it even though I just bought a mako on Amazon. When I first saw the disk watch I really loved it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shri Sai Watch

old but still functional....


----------



## Vicolindo

Planet Orient FFM0003B0 is shipping from Poland. Can't wait!


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

Oranges said:


> Mr. James Duffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Technically not in the mail for some time but I went for the Orient Disk on Massdrop. I had been eyeing it for some time on Amazon and other gray market dealers but around $130 USD shipped was low enough for me to pull the trigger. It doesn't ship for another 3 weeks so that is another paycheck away. I just need to resist any impulse purchases for two months.
> 
> 
> 
> What color did you get? I'm also thinking of getting it even though I just bought a mako on Amazon. When I first saw the disk watch I really loved it.
Click to expand...

I decided on the Stainless Steel case with rainbow indicators. I really dig the black PVD version with green indicators but I can see myself doing regular touch-ups with a Sharpie within a month of owning it.


----------



## Dunzdeck

Finally bit the bullet and sought out a place that still sells the blue face Ray. It's coming my way from Germany (orientuhren) on rubber shoes. Can't wait!


----------



## Oranges

Dunzdeck said:


> Finally bit the bullet and sought out a place that still sells the blue face Ray. It's coming my way from Germany (orientuhren) on rubber shoes. Can't wait!


How much? I just received my orange mako from Amazon $86. Nice watch. It's now time to order my strap with clover straps.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dunzdeck

Oranges said:


> How much? I just received my orange mako from Amazon $86. Nice watch. It's now time to order my strap with clover straps.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Definitely a lot more than $86... about 130e. They're getting hard to find.


----------



## pyngi83

I've just pulled the trigger on a blue Ray I. Ray II costs almost double, and I didn't find a blue one on this side of the pond. I can't wait to get it.:think:


----------



## Gary Drainville

Mr. James Duffy said:


> Technically not in the mail for some time but I went for the Orient Disk on Massdrop. I had been eyeing it for some time on Amazon and other gray market dealers but around $130 USD shipped was low enough for me to pull the trigger. It doesn't ship for another 3 weeks so that is another paycheck away. I just need to resist any impulse purchases for two months.


I just put in for the green - $119 + $2.50 shipping to Canada! Something to look forward to.


----------



## watchdork

Ordered a WZ0071DJ, the navy blue GMT. Cant wait ti get it and post pics. Its my answer to the aquaterra itch.


----------



## rpaar63

I have never spent more than $50 on a watch in my life, i usually only get my watches on clearance. I have mostly Timex and Casio, one Seiko 5 ($30 on sale), and a few other off brand watches. I received a total of $200 at Christmas time last year, i have been looking at watches. There are a few watches ive been looking at, Seiko and Orient among them. Everytime i just about decide to buy something it either goes out of stock, the price jumps crazy, or i suddenly decided "I can't pay that much for a watch" (much over $50). I was really wanting a Bambino with the stainless case and white dial, but the price kept jumping and then i saw some good pictures of the Bambino V3 with a blue dial, "oh great now what". 
Finally Thursday morning i saw the blue Bambino on Amazon for $129 and ordered it, 20 minutes later i was not sure if i should have spent that much on a watch that i really didn't need, lol. Got an email friday afternoon, it has shipped, now I'm really looking forward to getting it.

I stole this pic from the Internet because i can't take any of my own.









Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary Drainville

rpaar63 said:


> I have never spent more than $50 on a watch in my life, i usually only get my watches on clearance. I have mostly Timex and Casio, one Seiko 5 ($30 on sale), and a few other off brand watches. I received a total of $200 at Christmas time last year, i have been looking at watches. There are a few watches ive been looking at, Seiko and Orient among them. Everytime i just about decide to buy something it either goes out of stock, the price jumps crazy, or i suddenly decided "I can't pay that much for a watch" (much over $50). I was really wanting a Bambino with the stainless case and white dial, but the price kept jumping and then i saw some good pictures of the Bambino V3 with a blue dial, "oh great now what".
> Finally Thursday morning i saw the blue Bambino on Amazon for $129 and ordered it, 20 minutes later i was not sure if i should have spent that much on a watch that i really didn't need, lol. Got an email friday afternoon, it has shipped, now I'm really looking forward to getting it.
> 
> I stole this pic from the Internet because i can't take any of my own.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


Well done! I just recently purchased the white face Bambino but was torn between that and the blue.


----------



## rpaar63

Gary Drainville said:


> Well done! I just recently purchased the white face Bambino but was torn between that and the blue.


I still want a white dial v1, just not willing to pay what's being asked when i find one.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## AEC

Hey, I like this topic for a thread! Especially because I'm expecting delivery of this Orient Star Classic to my office tomorrow morning 

(photos swiped from the web...)


----------



## MadMrB

AEC said:


> Hey, I like this topic for a thread! Especially because I'm expecting delivery of this Orient Star Classic to my office tomorrow morning


Excellent choice, beautiful watch


----------



## Fatboi_ET

This arrived a few days ago...It's beautiful!
The Orient Monarch FDD03002B0/DD03002B. 
I have uploaded a long unboxing video here 



 for those who might be interested.
Few wrist shots.


----------



## Cobia

rpaar63 said:


> I have never spent more than $50 on a watch in my life, i usually only get my watches on clearance. I have mostly Timex and Casio, one Seiko 5 ($30 on sale), and a few other off brand watches. I received a total of $200 at Christmas time last year, i have been looking at watches. There are a few watches ive been looking at, Seiko and Orient among them. Everytime i just about decide to buy something it either goes out of stock, the price jumps crazy, or i suddenly decided "I can't pay that much for a watch" (much over $50). I was really wanting a Bambino with the stainless case and white dial, but the price kept jumping and then i saw some good pictures of the Bambino V3 with a blue dial, "oh great now what".
> Finally Thursday morning i saw the blue Bambino on Amazon for $129 and ordered it, 20 minutes later i was not sure if i should have spent that much on a watch that i really didn't need, lol. Got an email friday afternoon, it has shipped, now I'm really looking forward to getting it.
> 
> I stole this pic from the Internet because i can't take any of my own.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


Very nice choice mate, congrats, have you received it yet? whats your thoughts? cheers


----------



## miltdastilt

Hi all. I'm new to Orient and I just made my fist purchase yesterday, a ray II blue. I love that the it no 2nd crown. However, it was only after ordering that I realized that the mako USA versions have sapphire crystals rather then the mineral like the one I ordered. I was looking into replacing the crystal but it seems like it doesn't make economic sense. Does anyone know when the mako usa version of the day II is expected to be released?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rpaar63

Cobia said:


> Very nice choice mate, congrats, have you received it yet? whats your thoughts? cheers


Yes, I got it a week ago. It's a very dark blue, almost looks black in low lighting. I like the watch and it is probably the closest thing to a "real" dress watch i own. But i probably would have been happier with the white dial version 1 that i originally wanted. For some reason the lighter colored dials appeal to me more. I will definitely keep wearing it and eventually put a nicer leather band on it.


----------



## cayabo

Nice little white box on the porch this morning...
my Orient has arrived.
First Gen Blue Ray:


----------



## Arad8522

cayabo said:


> Nice little white box on the porch this morning...
> my Orient has arrived.
> First Gen Blue Ray:
> 
> View attachment 7994642
> 
> 
> View attachment 7994714


Just wondering, why not the Ray II?


----------



## cayabo

1.) I have many watches in rotation so automatics never stay wound. The day-pusher is something I wanted & use every time I put the watch on.
- plus, I don't care about hacking on a watch that is ±5 seconds a day.
- plus, Tradition. The date pusher makes the Orient divers easily identifiable/unique.
2.) Diver = tool watch = best if bought used then abused without guilt
- plus, used is so much cheaper
- plus, pre-scratched crystal gets me a huge discount that I can apply towards domed sapphire later.


----------



## Arad8522

Got the new Orient Ray II with blue dial coming in next week


----------



## easyjetrider

New to Orient - just made my first purchase from Long Island Watch UK via Amazon! Ray ii in black. Delivery in a week or two - cant wait!!!


----------



## Franz-Anton




----------



## ezlee

I have a Marshall green on the way! I love how the green on the sunburst dial shimmers and changes from almost black to emerald in the light. ...or at least that's what it looks like on youtube and Google -_-
Now to find a relatively inexpensive yet handsome tan leather strap for it (any recommended sites?)


----------



## Court_m3

Purchased from a forum member, my first Orient
https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/sold...hire-c3-sword-hands-dagaz-straps-3094282.html


----------



## atluu

I just ordered my first Orient Blue Ray II from LIW. Does anyone know how long the free economy shipping usually takes?


----------



## rpaar63

Just ordered my second Bambino tonight, i already have a blue v3, but i really wanted a white dial v1. I normally prefer silver/stainless cases but after stalking amazon and long island watch for a few weeks, as soon as i saw a white dial with gold case become available for a price i was willing to pay, i jumped on it. It's for my birthday next month, I'm even ok if my wife doesn't want me to have it until then. At least i know I'm getting one.
Pic is stolen from orient usa website.


----------



## LilBuck

First watch in years, just ordered Orient Star World Time WZ0031JC


----------



## ryguy87

LilBuck said:


> First watch in years, just ordered Orient Star World Time WZ0031JC


Please post pics when u get it!


----------



## Cabatisto

Delivery today, second hand.


----------



## squash master

I just placed an order with Orient USA for a new Orient Star Classic! I have been in search of a nice dress watch that has a coolness factor - but wouldn't break the bank. While I considered the Hamilton Intra-Matic (certainly a beautiful watch!), I was back and forth between the Seiko Sarb035 and Seiko SDGM001/3 - and of course - the Orient Star Classic. All great choices - but only so much money to spend - or I'd get them all! I love the retro styling of the Orient and that gorgeous super domed crystal! Okay - it's mineral - but the extreme dome is so awesome! I'm a bit excited and can't wait for my watch to arrive next week. 
I first checked with Long Island Watch - but Marc didn't have this watch. So - I went direct to the source and used their YouTube 30 coupon for 30% and they threw in a free quartz watch too 
I will certainly post pics when I receive the watch - along with my thoughts on the watch on the wrist.


----------



## ftxmwg

I have the second generation Ray on the way to the house. Hope to see it Saturday.

Sent from my 710C using Tapatalk


----------



## ryguy87

ftxmwg said:


> I have the second generation Ray on the way to the house. Hope to see it Saturday.
> 
> Sent from my 710C using Tapatalk


Congrats... I am still waiting for my other watch to be sold to order one... Sudden sale due to personal situation but anyway.
Please post pics when you get it  enjoy!


----------



## stevenK1

I have one of these new _Orient Wingman_ watches from LIW on the way. Can't find anything being discussed about them so far. Thought it would be a good bang-around-work watch. A watch I would cry over if it got smacked. Pairing it up with a green strip NATO when it arrives.


----------



## stevenK1

stevenK1 said:


> A watch I would cry over if it got smacked.


Correction: Would NOT


----------



## visualplane

I want to try on some orient watches, but there's no walk in dealers that I know of in NYC. Can I get recommendations of a online place to order some orient watches with a free and easy return policy in case I don't like it? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Arad8522

visualplane said:


> I want to try on some orient watches, but there's no walk in dealers that I know of in NYC. Can I get recommendations of a online place to order some orient watches with a free and easy return policy in case I don't like it? Thanks in advance.


I heard long Island watch are very good.


----------



## squash master

squash master said:


> I just placed an order with Orient USA for a new Orient Star Classic! I have been in search of a nice dress watch that has a coolness factor - but wouldn't break the bank. While I considered the Hamilton Intra-Matic (certainly a beautiful watch!), I was back and forth between the Seiko Sarb035 and Seiko SDGM001/3 - and of course - the Orient Star Classic. All great choices - but only so much money to spend - or I'd get them all! I love the retro styling of the Orient and that gorgeous super domed crystal! Okay - it's mineral - but the extreme dome is so awesome! I'm a bit excited and can't wait for my watch to arrive next week.
> I first checked with Long Island Watch - but Marc didn't have this watch. So - I went direct to the source and used their YouTube 30 coupon for 30% and they threw in a free quartz watch too
> I will certainly post pics when I receive the watch - along with my thoughts on the watch on the wrist.
> View attachment 8081514


I'm a bit bummed. My Orient Star Classic arrived yesterday - but the case was scratched! I called Orient USA - and they were apologetic and sent me a UPS label to return the damaged watch and they will send out a replacement once they get the damaged one back. So - another couple of weeks to wait. I will say I was impressed with Orient USA's willingness to make this right.


----------



## ezlee

Just in yesterday!!!! The MARSHALL!
Off came the original jiggling bracelet of course...


----------



## easyjetrider

Mine took 9 days, from placing order to receipt. But I live in the UK.


----------



## easyjetrider

Orient SEL06001B - M-Force beast 

Ordered from Creation Watches - should be here in the UK in 3 or 4 days. Ordered last night and they have already despatched it via DHL express! Can't wait!


----------



## squash master

squash master said:


> I'm a bit bummed. My Orient Star Classic arrived yesterday - but the case was scratched! I called Orient USA - and they were apologetic and sent me a UPS label to return the damaged watch and they will send out a replacement once they get the damaged one back. So - another couple of weeks to wait. I will say I was impressed with Orient USA's willingness to make this right.


Received my replacement watch from Orient USA on Friday. It's a beauty. This watch is a dress watch with great detail work. Love the gold indices and hands against the cream sunburst dial. I did switch out the Orient strap which was a bit stiff and a bit boring for a genuine crocodile strap I picked up on Amazon. I did move the Orient buckle to the crocodile strap - and I think this watch looks great! Very classy.


----------



## easyjetrider

Quote: I want to try on some orient watches, but there's no walk in dealers that I know of in NYC. Can I get recommendations of a online place to order some orient watches with a free and easy return policy in case I don't like it? Thanks in advance.

I'm sure Long Island Watch would fit the bill.


----------



## ChuckW

Having my second go around with the OSD 300. First one was a white dial, but I just found an irresistible deal on one of these pre-owned. Should be here in a couple days.


----------



## easyjetrider

This just arrived from Creation Watches: SEL060001B - The Beast. Awsome service. Ordered Late Friday and arrived Wednesday afternoon - Fully tracked with DHL express. Completely as described by Creation - Original box, paperwork and of course - The Beast! Very very happy.


----------



## steinmann

Now this IS a diver!


----------



## Tseg

easyjetrider said:


> This just arrived from Creation Watches: SEL060001B - The Beast. Awsome service. Ordered Late Friday and arrived Wednesday afternoon - Fully tracked with DHL express. Completely as described by Creation - Original box, paperwork and of course - The Beast! Very very happy.
> View attachment 8300154


This was my first "collection" watch with automatic movement. Still have it. Congrats.


----------



## easyjetrider

Thanks. I think it'll be a keeper for me also!


----------



## grindaur

Orient SEL06001B, just got this baby from seller on ebay, had the original metal band, but loved the red leather strap he had installed more. This will push my Coutra Kinetic diver and Solar Chrono Air diver back into the watch box for a couple of weeks.


----------



## stlwx21

Good morning! This is my first post in the Orient forum. I was in need a dress watch that wouldn't break the bank and settled on the Polaris GMT DJ05001W. Can't wait to get it in later this week! Will post pics upon receiving it.


----------



## Nigel J Kibble

Arriving today


----------



## Darkshrimp

Ordered a Ray II black from longislandwatch! paid extra for the fedex delivery so hopefully it come soon! can't wait.


----------



## arislan

Nigel J Kibble said:


> View attachment 8373690
> Arriving today


Wrist shot plz once you have it!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nigel J Kibble

Wrist shot as requested really happy with my purchase


----------



## arislan

Nice! Classy Vintage at bargain price


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stage12m

finally found one of these in stock, been waiting forever for someone to have them in stock again:


----------



## stefancole

Orient Mako USA II, just got the shipping confirmation today.


----------



## Cobia

grindaur said:


> Orient SEL06001B, just got this baby from seller on ebay, had the original metal band, but loved the red leather strap he had installed more. This will push my Coutra Kinetic diver and Solar Chrono Air diver back into the watch box for a couple of weeks.


Beast, she's a pearla bro, congrats


----------



## mythless

Finally my ER2F004W is on the way!


----------



## Andyxp

I've got half a dozen Ray II's and ER2700's in the mail! Sadly, they are all groomsmen gifts. But I gotta say that after all the research on the Orients, I've really taken a liking to them and will definitely be getting myself one. I must admit though that I had fun just "buying" them(as I'm sure we all do). Think anyone would notice if I wore them for a couple days before gifting them? :-d


----------



## Poseiden

not exactly in the mail but planning to get it from the AD next month


----------



## ManOnTime

Sea King advertised as NOS.

This will be my first Orient as well.


----------



## buce951

Just order my first Orient late last night. Black Mako II USA.


----------



## huwp

Recently discovered a liking for Orient's predilection for imaginative colour schemes; and so, just arrived: Orient Star/Somes WZ0121DK.









Really like this one so far - the case and detailing are excellent, and the green sunburst dial really sings. On the large side, but sits perfectly on my wrist.









The bridle leather strap is clearly superb quality, but is quite thick and long. Will probably take a while to break in, and I may trim the tail slightly.


----------



## JbstormburstADV

Ordered earlier in the week my first ever automatic, the Mako USA II, black dial.

Considering this is my first watch (outside of digital watches or the Fossil Decker I got for being my cousin's groomsman), anything I need to do once I actually have it? What about getting the crystal AR coated?


----------



## Kenwoof

This arrived this morning...


----------



## Shri Sai Watch

ORIENT KD CRYSTAL DAY DATE AUTOMATIC


----------



## Nigel J Kibble

Just received the Orient Mako Pepsi £78 with 5 straps from Ebay so excited to wear this iconic piece


----------



## wowser21

Ordered two:


----------



## joepac

Oops wrong post hahaha sorry.. No orient in the mail... Just got my Mako though and loving it. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## lemmyafiver77

I habe ordered this week my third Orient via Etsy.com

It is an Orient Sea King NOS, i think a Version from beginning 2000?! I am dying for it to arrive 

Unfortunately I am not able to upload pics and links yet...


----------



## Cobia

Nigel J Kibble said:


> Just received the Orient Mako Pepsi £78 with 5 straps from Ebay so excited to wear this iconic piece


Congrats, whats your impressions? looks sweet man!


----------



## Maddog1970

Orient red m force delta on its way to me...


----------



## Kenwoof

Just came in today..(its not a Orient star, just the box is..lol).


----------



## JimBass

Orient Flieger (Black dial and black case)


----------



## ryguy87

Kenwoof said:


> Just came in today..(its not a Orient star, just the box is..lol).


I have been looking to buy this watch... Looks so good. Do you mind sharing where you got it?


----------



## andyinnola

Monarch (black) on its way from Amazon.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenwoof

To ryguy87, 
Creation watches.


----------



## Apex820

Enjoying my Ray Raven II on a nato has that militaristic look.


----------



## vintage76

Just arrived today from CW. Happy for my 1st Orient ...


----------



## Acurry

vintage76 said:


> Just arrived today from CW. Happy for my 1st Orient ...


What's the item number on that one?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DR Da-da

Mako USA II in blue. My first-ever Orient.


----------



## Fanat

Just got it, yes I know it's Sunday but I did 2 day Amazon shipping and it did arrived on Sunday. Pretty pumped up right now.


----------



## morewatchesthanmoney

The M Force "Delta" which also goes by other names apparently, and has three different model numbers lol, so a bit confusing, but here's a pic of what I ordered. It will be my first Orient. Seemed too feature rich to pass it up, at the stunning price, and I have been needing a basic black and SS tool watch for a while now. Excited to give this brand a try!


----------



## opus55

I ordered Orient Star Classic with black dial.. it's supposed to be delivered tomorrow! My first Orient ;-)


----------



## huwp

Step 1: I'm really enjoying my Orient Star Somes green.
Step 2: I'm feeling like one of the last holes I can make myself believe still remains in the collection is for a kick-ass red watch.
Step 3: One of these appears to have just decided to post itself to me from Rakuten...









I think the bracelet is gonna go, but the red looks luscious...


----------



## huwp

huwp said:


> Step 1: I'm really enjoying my Orient Star Somes green.
> Step 2: I'm feeling like one of the last holes I can make myself believe still remains in the collection is for a kick-ass red watch.
> Step 3: One of these appears to have just decided to post itself to me from Rakuten...
> 
> View attachment 9309706
> 
> 
> I think the bracelet is gonna go, but the red looks luscious...


...And after 3 days the seller has finally managed to check their stock and find out that they don't actually have one to post to me. So back to square one.


----------



## mr mash

Just ordered Orient Black ray from creation
Although for some reason they it Orient Scuba Diver ?


----------



## jlprid

I have a black JDM Orient Star GMT in the mail. Should be here in 2-4 weeks :'( until then, it's cheap Casio quartz!

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia

opus55 said:


> I ordered Orient Star Classic with black dial.. it's supposed to be delivered tomorrow! My first Orient ;-)


Congrats, do you have it yet?


----------



## Cobia

jlprid said:


> I have a black JDM Orient Star GMT in the mail. Should be here in 2-4 weeks :'( until then, it's cheap Casio quartz!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


Sounds nice mate, make sure you drop in with your impressions.


----------



## frldyz

http://www.dutyfreeislandshop.com/o...sun-moon-sapphire-japan-automatic-gents-watch

Just ordered today


----------



## jlprid

Cobia said:


> Congrats, do you have it yet?


Stillll waiting. Currently says Oct 19

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## FreelanceAstronaut

My white dial Orient Star Open Heart is on the FedEx truck out for delivery. I'm not getting any work done waiting for it!


----------



## Vamospues

huwp said:


> ...And after 3 days the seller has finally managed to check their stock and find out that they don't actually have one to post to me. So back to square one.


Great choice! Yes the red is pretty luscious, I've gone for the white one as below, this model in various different colours seems to be available at Amazon Japan. I'm a newbie so at present I can't send you the link, but there are plenty listed on the site and they seem well priced.

Does this watch have a name, btw? I stumbled across it by chance, I only know it as the SDB0900 ...

I've signed up to Buyee.jp to get it to Europe. We'll soon see ... I'd been looking for a simple open heart for a while, the Seiko SSA083 and the Orient Esteem were on the radar ... but this Orient looks to be a stunner and has a similar spec to the Seiko: Sapphire, 100 m water resist, Made in Japan.


----------



## huwp

Vamospues said:


> This model in various different colours seems to be available at Amazon Japan.


You are right! But... none of the sellers will ship internationally, and Buyee seems to get terrible reviews now. Maybe it'll come back in to stock on Rakuten... Edit - OK, found one on Watches88 with PayPal. Not as cheap as Amazon but will ship to Au. Fingers crossed...


----------



## leftjammer

Put the order in last Friday and am just waiting for shipping confirmation. 
Web site said 1-10 days, but after reading around here it might be the middle of Oct. I really hope not :-(


----------



## Cobia

leftjammer said:


> Put the order in last Friday and am just waiting for shipping confirmation.
> Web site said 1-10 days, but after reading around here it might be the middle of Oct. I really hope not :-(
> 
> View attachment 9492882


Very very nice mate, stunning, the orient blue is awesome, congrats, let us know your impressions, cheers


----------



## opus55

Cobia said:


> Congrats, do you have it yet?


Sorry about slow response. Here's the pics of my Orient Star Classic on the day I received it.


----------



## huwp

Well, after a couple of months of fruitless searching, Watches88 came good and this just showed up:









As I thought, the bracelet had to go (actually, it didn't look that bad, but it wasn't particularly comfortable) but it works great with shiny black leather. Very nice looks for a very affordable price, and scratches my itch for a red dial watch very nicely.


----------



## MariuszD

Nice photo, of quite nice watch. But why it is open heart, could be even better without that hole.


----------



## Vamospues

huwp said:


> Well, after a couple of months of fruitless searching, Watches88 came good and this just showed up:
> 
> View attachment 9603058
> 
> 
> As I thought, the bracelet had to go (actually, it didn't look that bad, but it wasn't particularly comfortable) but it works great with shiny black leather. Very nice looks for a very affordable price, and scratches my itch for a red dial watch very nicely.


Looks really nice, congrats. My white one is in the post ... Any comments on accuracy or quality of the finish?


----------



## huwp

Vamospues said:


> Looks really nice, congrats. My white one is in the post ... Any comments on accuracy or quality of the finish?


Thanks - post pictures when it arrives!

Well, I bought this watch pretty much entirely for that lush red dial, and it most definitely delivers that so I'm happy.  Finish I would say is fine for the price, with some nice touches like the shaping to the markers and the kind-of bead blasted finish to the ring around the open heart. I would also say I normally agree with the other poster's comments about open hearts in many cases, but it actually works nicely on this watch - the expanse of red might be a little over the top without the heart to break it up. (And, as often happens, it is much less obtrusive in reality than in pictures.) Orient often seem to strike a nice design balance that skirts along the edges of fussy (to my eyes) while still remaining harmonious - e.g. I can't stand asymmetrical power reserve complications normally, but Orient make them work - it looks great on my Orient Star Somes Green.

So long as an automatic watch gets me to work on time I'm happy with the accuracy - and it got me to work on time yesterday.


----------



## jlprid

Cobia said:


> Congrats, do you have it yet?


It finally came in but I flipped it right away because it was WAY too big. That thing was like wearing one of the Fallout arm-things.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## WichitaViajero

impatiently waiting for my new acquisition:

a pre-owned Orient Ray in Orange, the watch is 1 year, 4 months old, and got it for $52 on the Bay, with a coupon I had.

Picture courtesy of the official orient USA site:

orient ray orange - Bing images


----------



## doneking

I have an Orient Agent on its way.


----------



## Vamospues

huwp said:


> Thanks - post pictures when it arrives!
> 
> Well, I bought this watch pretty much entirely for that lush red dial, and it most definitely delivers that so I'm happy.  Finish I would say is fine for the price, with some nice touches like the shaping to the markers and the kind-of bead blasted finish to the ring around the open heart. I would also say I normally agree with the other poster's comments about open hearts in many cases, but it actually works nicely on this watch - the expanse of red might be a little over the top without the heart to break it up. (And, as often happens, it is much less obtrusive in reality than in pictures.) Orient often seem to strike a nice design balance that skirts along the edges of fussy (to my eyes) while still remaining harmonious - e.g. I can't stand asymmetrical power reserve complications normally, but Orient make them work - it looks great on my Orient Star Somes Green.
> 
> So long as an automatic watch gets me to work on time I'm happy with the accuracy - and it got me to work on time yesterday.


Well it finally got here ... took nearly 4 weeks via Japan SAL "snailmail", but was worth the wait!









Lovely finish to the hands and indices; it wears slightly large on my 7-inch wrist but is within my personal preference for a size limit, it's about 40 mm without the crown.

In daylight the dial is off-white, just a hint of yellow: very nice, subtle. Re the comment on the open heart, it's a personal preference I guess ... I still have that newbie fascination with the mechanics and it's great to be able to take a peak inside.


----------



## Andrei Mihaila

I'm waiting for this to come. I'm literally checking the tracking number 20 times a day, although it was sent only yesterday


----------



## arogle1stus

None in the air coming to me.
But that doesn't mean I didn't wish an Orient Saturation Diver was in the mail.
Luvs me some Orient. Have 3.

X Traindriver Art


----------



## steadyrock

Just pulled the trigger on my first Orient, the OS EL05002B. Coming from Seriouswatches in the Netherlands to California, but I hear shipping is fast with him so I'm optimistic to have it by my birthday on Friday!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrei Mihaila

Andrei Mihaila said:


> I'm waiting for this to come.


17 days and counting  That Poste Italiane is sloooow. I've never waited and dreamed of a watch so much time.


----------



## Cobia

WichitaViajero said:


> View attachment 9887594
> 
> 
> impatiently waiting for my new acquisition:
> 
> a pre-owned Orient Ray in Orange, the watch is 1 year, 4 months old, and got it for $52 on the Bay, with a coupon I had.
> 
> Picture courtesy of the official orient USA site:
> 
> orient ray orange - Bing images


Very nice! great score, im thinking of getting an orange dial mako XL for my first orange diver, im wondering if its the same orange as yours above, very nice shade, i think the XL might be darker, congrats, great choice.


----------



## Cobia

Andrei Mihaila said:


> 17 days and counting  That Poste Italiane is sloooow. I've never waited and dreamed of a watch so much time.


Haha i know the feeling, it will be worth it when it gets there, very nice choice


----------



## Andrei Mihaila

Thank you, I think its the perfect mix of ''vintage like'' dial with modern size for a dress watch. I just hope it comes this year


----------



## jaturungkabart




----------



## dirkpitt73

My first Orient, looks slick, love panda dials. Used the Rakuten coupon, about $200 shipped, better than any of the eBay deals. Anyone have one of these?









Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia

dirkpitt73 said:


> My first Orient, looks slick, love panda dials. Used the Rakuten coupon, about $200 shipped, better than any of the eBay deals. Anyone have one of these?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Don't have one but it looks slick as!
Very attractive panda, congrats


----------



## Capital Collector

Ordered my second orient from Creation Watches - a Bambino V4, black dial and rose gold. Couldn't resist at £105 (8% discount on the sale price due to cyber Monday code).

New to the forum (and might not be the correct place to post) but my other Orient is a Mako II which I got as a birthday gift. Having done a bit of digging, this appears to pre date the Mako II USA. I am based in the U.K. and most of the chat online is about the USA model and just wondering if anyone knows more about the "Mako II" model (was it made for the Asian market?)?

Cheers

Cc


----------



## Cobia

Capital Collector said:


> Ordered my second orient from Creation Watches - a Bambino V4, black dial and rose gold. Couldn't resist at £105 (8% discount on the sale price due to cyber Monday code).
> 
> New to the forum (and might not be the correct place to post) but my other Orient is a Mako II which I got as a birthday gift. Having done a bit of digging, this appears to pre date the Mako II USA. I am based in the U.K. and most of the chat online is about the USA model and just wondering if anyone knows more about the "Mako II" model (was it made for the Asian market?)?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Cc


Hi mate, welcome, the mako2 was made for the US market only i think, nice score on the bambino, lovely watch.

If you are looking to buy a mako 2 or any watch 2nd hand, go to site www.watchrecon.com and do a search, all the ads from all the forums are collected there in one central place.

cheers


----------



## Capital Collector

Cobia said:


> Capital Collector said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ordered my second orient from Creation Watches - a Bambino V4, black dial and rose gold. Couldn't resist at £105 (8% discount on the sale price due to cyber Monday code).
> 
> New to the forum (and might not be the correct place to post) but my other Orient is a Mako II which I got as a birthday gift. Having done a bit of digging, this appears to pre date the Mako II USA. I am based in the U.K. and most of the chat online is about the USA model and just wondering if anyone knows more about the "Mako II" model (was it made for the Asian market?)?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Cc
> 
> 
> 
> Hi mate, welcome, the mako2 was made for the US market only i think, nice score on the bambino, lovely watch.
> 
> If you are looking to buy a mako 2 or any watch 2nd hand, go to site www.watchrecon.com and do a search, all the ads from all the forums are collected there in one central place.
> 
> cheers
Click to expand...

 Cheers mate - looking forward to getting it in the post.

Also thanks for the heads up re watchrecon - is that for Us sales only or also U.K. Based sales?

Re the Mako 2 - found these reviews https://www.google.co.uk/amp/www.ab...ive-watches-f6922-movement/amp/?client=safari

https://www.google.co.uk/amp/www.ablogtowatch.com/orient-mako-usa-ii-watches/amp/?client=safari

which suggest there is a different mako2 for US market which is what caused me confusion! I think the Mako II upgraded to F692 movement just before the Mako II USA. Otherwise only difference I can see is the dial - mine has numbers at 12,6 and 9 and Mako II USA dial doesn't appear to have numbers?

Cheers

CC


----------



## PKC

A Mako USA II is on its way. I debated for a while between the blue and the white dial. I finally decided to go with the white one. It would be my first Orient and my first white dial diver...can't wait. I would have to drive to the US and pick it up in a PO box tho...Orient USA does not deliver to Canada apparently!


----------



## uz3r

Hi All, my first posthere!

I have an Agent in the mail, I can't believe I scored this little bargain on sale for for a bit over$100USD. I look forward to seeing it in the flesh and throwing a leather strapon it!


----------



## uz3r

Hi All, my first posthere!

I have an Agent in the mail, I can't believe I scored this little bargain on sale for for a bit over$100USD. I look forward to seeing it in the flesh and throwing a leather strapon it!


----------



## Capital Collector

Bambino v4 arrived yesterday - love it

Cc


----------



## Angelis

The very beautiful Orient Blue Galant is on its way to me!


----------



## maxiang

Mako USA II to replace my 1st Gen that was stolen. Hopefully in my hands on Thursday! 








~Something witty here~


----------



## dirkpitt73

My first Orient, JDM model WV0041TX, Neo 70's Solar Chronograph. Worn it a few times in the past couple of weeks, quite comfortable. The manual is Japanese only, I emailed Orient Japan and they said there is no English version. Luckily I was able to find an English manual for a similar model and figure out how to adjust the center chronograph second hand so it resets exactly.

All in all, it's a good value for an attractive panda chronograph for about $200. Downsides are flimsy, pin in collar bracelet and only 60 minute register. Anyone else have one of these?










Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## sinner777

Finally found one in EU for decent price.

On the move.

sent from my LV using Gucci


----------



## WreckDiver1321

Just ordered the stunning Polaris GMT!


----------



## GUTuna

Orient Star Retrograde WZ0051DE


----------



## TimeAndTheRiver

Orient King Diver from the 70's









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeAndTheRiver

Bad photo - new iPhone also came. This one pops:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## btomillo

WreckDiver1321 said:


> Just ordered the stunning Polaris GMT!


Have the same one in the mail. Based on some of the comments, I'll be looking for a replacement strap ASAP.


----------



## stmcelroy

My first Orient will be here on Friday. Orient Ray II black.


----------



## Andrei Mihaila

This!!! It won the battle against Skx007. I can't wait to see it in reality.


----------



## arogle1stus

Cobia:
G'day Mate from Texas USA.
Sorry to admit no Orient (or any other brand) in tha mail.
My wife has me in TIME OUT for any new purchases.
Just when I was on a roll (28 watches).

X Traindriver Art


----------



## stmcelroy

Great choice.

So far this Ray II is the best $100 i've spent on a watch, yes I bought it used in excellent shape.. I still like my 2nd Gen Monsters better but so far the Ray II blows away my SKX007.

Sorry for the dust in the picture.











Andrei Mihaila said:


> This!!! It won the battle against Skx007. I can't wait to see it in reality.
> 
> View attachment 10424450


----------



## Shahmatt

Ordered a OS WZ0291EL from Japan. Google image below. Will post up some photos once I receive it.








Will likely buy a silicone rubber strap to go with it.


----------



## arogle1stus

stmcelroy:
Looks like I'm gonna be in Double Double Time Out if'n I buy this Ray II.
Like you, I like my Monsters (BM and Baby Monster) BUT!!!!

You should'a heard the uproar when UPS brought my Orient Flight. Like
Etna erupting. Oldest son spends ton on wife ciggies. Notta word outta 
the wife. Ner the dozens of sneakers in her closet. No justice fer WISers.

X Traindriver Art


----------



## watchmysix

Just received my Orient Adventurer 








Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## jdiggity2

I have an Orient Capital 2 Quartz (UG1R009W) on the way! A gift for my best man.


----------



## ClasicFan

Hi guys new on here. Happy new year to all. , First time to order Orient watch, have tree on arrival.

First one is  Orient Bambino 2nd gen AC00009N with new  upgraded with the F6722 movement, allowing it to be self-winding, hand-winding and hacking.

Second one is Orient King Master WV0031AA blue dial with F6922 movement 22j

Third Orient is a vintage with lumibrite dial model FEM5L00QR9 with day and date windows.

For some reason I cant post pictures?? .... anyhow will try to post few shots of actual watches once they arrive.


----------



## ClasicFan




----------



## Shahmatt

A week after ordering my Japanese shipment came through just fine:


----------



## Cobia

Shahmatt said:


> A week after ordering my Japanese shipment came through just fine:
> 
> View attachment 10545002
> 
> View attachment 10544994


Man thats a stunning watch, very nice dial, hands and indices and nice case, whats your thoughts?


----------



## Cobia

ClasicFan said:


>


Congrats, very nice bro


----------



## Shahmatt

Cobia said:


> Man thats a stunning watch, very nice dial, hands and indices and nice case, whats your thoughts?


Thanks for your compliment.

It looks very nice in real life. I'll try to update the post later today with a clearer face photo using my good camera.

I'm not a watch expert. Actually this is now the only working watch I have. But here are my thoughts for what they are worth:

I was looking for:

Less than 40mm dial for reduced bulk: This one is 39mm
Mechanical: Just because I wanted a change from quartz (also could work forever)
General purpose use for the office and for special occasions: switch to leather strap for suits
Neutral face color that could work with whatever I wear: I guess cream is neutral enough 
Sapphire glass (I am very careless): Non-reflective a bonus
A brand that is less common and JDM!

I chose this model because I liked the quirkiness of the 4 o'clock crown, the progressive widening of the power reserve scale, the raised (3Dish) numbering and the 9' o clock date.

The bits seen from the rear seem to have a brushed pattern to them. Didn't expect that, but it's a nice bonus.

For some reason many online reviewers compare Orient bracelets less favorably to Seiko's et al. But it seems solid enough, and it was easy to adjust with the pin tool provided. The brushed finish with shiny edges is also very nice.


----------



## ClasicFan

Cobia said:


> Congrats, very nice bro


Thanks cant wait for watches to arive ...


----------



## ClasicFan

Shahmatt said:


> Thanks for your compliment.
> 
> It looks very nice in real life. I'll try to update the post later today with a clearer face photo using my good camera.
> 
> I'm not a watch expert. Actually this is now the only working watch I have. But here are my thoughts for what they are worth:
> 
> I was looking for:
> 
> Less than 40mm dial for reduced bulk: This one is 39mm
> Mechanical: Just because I wanted a change from quartz (also could work forever)
> General purpose use for the office and for special occasions: switch to leather strap for suits
> Neutral face color that could work with whatever I wear: I guess cream is neutral enough
> Sapphire glass (I am very careless): Non-reflective a bonus
> A brand that is less common and JDM!
> 
> I chose this model because I liked the quirkiness of the 4 o'clock crown, the progressive widening of the power reserve scale, the raised (3Dish) numbering and the 9' o clock date.
> 
> The bits seen from the rear seem to have a brushed pattern to them. Didn't expect that, but it's a nice bonus.
> 
> For some reason many online reviewers compare Orient bracelets less favorably to Seiko's et al. But it seems solid enough, and it was easy to adjust with the pin tool provided. The brushed finish with shiny edges is also very nice.


Great choice mate. I like that model as well. Is crystal flat or curved on your gorgeous watch?


----------



## Shahmatt

> Great choice mate. I like that model as well. Is crystal flat or curved on your gorgeous watch?


It's a flat crystal. I guess curved sapphire glass is more expensive.


----------



## Cobia

Its a bit quiet on the orient forum this year, we need some new orient divers


----------



## BigBandito

After waffling on this one for a couple years and watching the best price go from $130 to north of $200, I finally snagged the Mako XL on Amazon at $148. As my friend Mel B says "I'm just chuffed" thinking about it.


----------



## airon11

I just ordered today a mako 2 black dial...should be here in 2 days...can't wait for it...hope that seeing it in person is even better than in pictures!


----------



## Tompie913

Ordered my first Orient, a blue Bambino V4


----------



## Cobia

I got one of these puppies coming for an absolute steal $137au, to go with my black and blue XL,s, cant wait, although ive got 2 already, the vibrant orange very different for me, good way to find out if i like orange.


----------



## Cobia

BigBandito said:


> After waffling on this one for a couple years and watching the best price go from $130 to north of $200, I finally snagged the Mako XL on Amazon at $148. As my friend Mel B says "I'm just chuffed" thinking about it.
> 
> View attachment 12478411


Congrats, You got it in yet my friend?

Its a lovely watch, whats your thoughts?


----------



## Cobia

airon11 said:


> I just ordered today a mako 2 black dial...should be here in 2 days...can't wait for it...hope that seeing it in person is even better than in pictures!


Did you get it?


----------



## airon11

Yes! I got it and very happy with it...I am not very happy with folded end link but I knew this already..other that that I am happy with this solid watch..wearing on leather right now..still testing it...


----------



## Andrei Mihaila

I finally managed to find a new Mako 1 Blue with that infamous rubber strap with dolphins on it. It was so hard to find one exactly like this, but its done and now the waiting begins. Approximately one month from Us to Romania, I think I will die 
And of course because I'm crazy like that now I have to source a cheap bracelet for it. My logic was that it would be harder to find a dolphins strap than a ss bracelet. We will see.


----------



## Cobia

Andrei Mihaila said:


> I finally managed to find a new Mako 1 Blue with that infamous rubber strap with dolphins on it. It was so hard to find one exactly like this, but its done and now the waiting begins. Approximately one month from Us to Romania, I think I will die
> And of course because I'm crazy like that now I have to source a cheap bracelet for it. My logic was that it would be harder to find a dolphins strap than a ss bracelet. We will see.


Congrats mate, thats a lovely watch.


----------



## RC65

It's not in the mail yet, but I've sure been giving that new blue Bambino a strong look. Just sent two kids to college, so even a cheap watch like this requires a bit of budgetary patience and consideration. I love that blue and black combination. It'd be my first Orient.


----------



## Andrei Mihaila

Thanks Cobia! I could have bought Mako 2 easier but I really like the crownlike pusher more and it goes well with my Ray1 and Casio MDV102


----------



## Vamospues

Been looking for this one, or its black cousin, for months ...

SEM6W001D2









Just found one at the Cameron store on Amazon Japan


----------



## The_Datta

RAY 222222222222


----------



## ErikP

RC65 said:


> It's not in the mail yet, but I've sure been giving that new blue Bambino a strong look. Just sent two kids to college, so even a cheap watch like this requires a bit of budgetary patience and consideration. I love that blue and black combination. It'd be my first Orient.


That looks very sharp!


----------



## ErikP

I have a couple of the perpetual calendar models coming. Seems like good cheap fun! Will probably keep the one I like best and gift the other one.

46mm SEU07005BX










41mm SEU0A003BH


----------



## Andrei Mihaila

Its here!!


----------



## chiron93

My first Orient (my second automatic watch) has just shipped.
Now the wait........


----------



## SeanoftheDead516

Andrei Mihaila said:


> Its here!!
> 
> View attachment 12581107


Congrats! I bought myself one as well. I had one last year and regret selling it so I decided to buy one again. First watch I regret selling and hopefully the last.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nexus17

An Orient Star Classic purchased on eBay is on its way.


----------



## tyre777

I have this rare white dialed kingmaster 21j reissue coming, but details on this piece is so scarce/ almost non-existent. Anyone here who knows more about it? TIA










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nexus17

It's finally here!


----------



## Vamospues

I finally got the funds together, after selling a couple of Seikos, for my first ever Orient Star 

An unsurprising choice this one, from CW. I will be swapping the bracelet for a simple grey suede strap, as below.

I hope the look will be business enough for the office, and casual enough for everything else: this watch will be getting some serious wrist time!


----------



## ZM-73

ORIENT WV0041TX


----------



## ZM-73

Arrived today. Looks good.


----------



## PSUAth

Got a Blue Mako USA II coming in the mail


----------



## Vamospues

Vamospues said:


> Been looking for this one, or its black cousin, for months ...
> 
> Just found one at the Cameron store on Amazon Japan


And it arrives. Lovely diamond-shaped dial that both reflects and absorbs light, depending on the angle.


----------



## Nexus17

Eagerly awaiting the arrival of an Orient Star Classic (white dial) that I have purchased on eBay.


----------



## Terry Lennox

Ray Raven 2 coming from Singapore. Will be my first Orient.


----------



## Proliant

Well, I just ordered an orange faced Mako XL .....


----------



## Nexus17

... And here it is! Simply stunning.


----------



## Bruno Stroszek

Nexus17 said:


> ... And here it is! Simply stunning.
> View attachment 12806291


Congrats, it sure is a beautiful watch. But how to decide between this and the similar one with the blue hands ?
At 38,5 mm does it wear very small ?
Cheers


----------



## Nexus17

Bruno Stroszek said:


> Congrats, it sure is a beautiful watch. But how to decide between this and the similar one with the blue hands ?
> At 38,5 mm does it wear very small ?
> Cheers


Granted I do not have large wrists (about 6.75 inches), but I consider this size perfect for a dress watch with a vintage vibe. You are right that the model with blue hands is a good option as well. It all comes down to what style you are going for: in my opinion, the blue hands add a sportier, modern look, while the silver color is more traditional (which is what I wanted).


----------



## MediumDiesel

I have a new Bambino version 3 with the grey dial coming in the mail. My first automatic watch and I'm looking forward to wearing it often.


----------



## Nexus17

An Orient Star Standard Date is coming in the mail. Very exciting--I had been looking for this model for a long time.


----------



## Vasily

I ordered an Orient Triton. I have a first gen Mako USA that I'm impressed with and I'm looking forward to becoming more of an Orient fanboy.


----------



## Danielnick

I've got the Mako II with the blue face coming this Friday. I also already ordered the Coin edge bezel and a new blue aluminum bezel insert for it from Yabokies. I love the face of the Mako II, and I got it so cheap, I can add the bezel, insert, and replace the crystal with a sapphire and still spend less than the Mako II USA. It'll probably get a brown leather NATO too...maybe...maybe not.


----------



## Waitsfornoman

Well! I’m into week two of mechanical watches and watch number two is in the post. An Orient Mako II, off of the flea bay. It’s used and has some light scratches on the crystal, but that dropped the price down to $125.00.

I was initially looking for my first mechanical, under $150.00 to start with, and the USA II came up a lot! Just didn’t find one at the price point, and the two features that the USA have over the Mako (sapphire crystal and solid end linked bracelet) are replaceable later if I so wish. 

Plus I like the sword hands and the Arabic numerals better. I wish it came in bead blasted stainless, but black will do fine. 

My first watch from waaay back (a week ago) is an Android Espionage. It was pretty beat up and I won it for $40.00! The ST16 movm’t hand winds and hacks, and I’ve got it running about +2 a day. Just put it on a Zulu strap, way better than the silicon it came on. Only problem is at 50mm wide and 19mm thick, it won’t fit in the sleeves of half my coats, what a pain!


----------



## Vamospues

I have this minimalist classic in the mail, just 91 euros: *it's 10% off Bambinos today at Creation
*
Buy Watch Online, Seiko Watches Casio Citizen Watch Mens Chronograph Automatic & Women's Watches

















Screenshot from Bruce Williams' review on YouTube:


----------



## Nexus17

And... here it is!


----------



## Vamospues

Nexus17 said:


> And... here it is!
> View attachment 13075509


A classic Classic, can I ask where you found it?


----------



## Nexus17

Vamospues said:


> A classic Classic, can I ask where you found it?


I had been looking for this specific model for a long time. Knowing that it is a discontinued model, I was hoping to find a used one at some point. Then all of the sudden I came across a new one for sale on eBay.


----------



## Tushar90

This beauty is on the way.


----------



## Vamospues

The original version of the Pepsi Mako is on its way. I am spoiling myself with a second Mako to wear one on a casual leather strap and the other on a dressy bracelet.

I've been tempted by the Mako version 2 many times, but I love the chunky look of the extra push button, and the slightly darker liquid blue dial of this version.









Photo source: https://watchesyoucanafford.com/orient-mako-fem65003dw-review/


----------



## Vamospues

double post sorry


----------



## Tushar90

Finally, received it last week.
The dial is gorgeous.


----------



## wristrocket

I recently bought the same watch. It looks like a million bucks in person. Mine is at about +6 sec/day over 10 days. It was my first Orient. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tushar90

wristrocket said:


> I recently bought the same watch. It looks like a million bucks in person. Mine is at about +6 sec/day over 10 days. It was my first Orient.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes it sure does. Accuracy is also pretty decent.
I am now on a lookout for a vintage/racing strap to dress it down a little, as I mostly wear casual/semi-formal clothing.


----------



## AtavachronWill

Beauty. What model is that?


----------



## Tushar90

AtavachronWill said:


> Beauty. What model is that?


If you are referring to my post.
It's an Orient Bambino Small Seconds (RA-AP0003S10A).


----------



## coralnut

I've been wanting one of these Sun and Moon 3 for a long time. I promised one to myself if they ever hit a price below 50% of MSRP.

I stumbled across an ebay 15% off promotion today and found an AD selling them at a good price, so I pulled the trigger.

Now for the hard part ... waiting for delivery from 2000 miles away ...


----------



## speedlever

coralnut said:


> I've been wanting one of these Sun and Moon 3 for a long time. I promised one to myself if they ever hit a price below 50% of MSRP.
> 
> I stumbled across an ebay 15% off promotion today and found an AD selling them at a good price, so I pulled the trigger.
> 
> Now for the hard part ... waiting for delivery from 2000 miles away ...


I also like that one. V3 with sapphire crystal and hacking?

Got a link to the deal? Argh!


----------



## coralnut

Wow -- the watch arrived today, several days ahead of schedule. I wasn't expecting it until next week, but thanks to speedy Priority Mail from LA to Chicago, it arrived early. I'll try to get a wrist pic soon.

Yes, the v3 has sapphire crystal and hacking. I bought it from an AD in California. The deal was just one of those ebay flash sales. Send me a PM if you need to know more.


----------



## speedlever

coralnut said:


> Wow -- the watch arrived today, several days ahead of schedule. I wasn't expecting it until next week, but thanks to speedy Priority Mail from LA to Chicago, it arrived early. I'll try to get a wrist pic soon.
> 
> Yes, the v3 has sapphire crystal and hacking. I bought it from an AD in California. The deal was just one of those ebay flash sales. Send me a PM if you need to know more.


LOL. I better not. I don't need to be tempted beyond my ability to resist.

OK. How much was it?


----------



## coralnut

ygm


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Won this on an auction for a great price...but God I hat the power reserve. Especially the way t introduces another texture while cutting into the XII. Those complaints aside, it was the square dress watch I was looking for and cheaper than the others I looked at.


----------



## coralnut

Great looking watch! Funny, the power reserve is one of the main reasons I've considered that watch. IIRC it does not hack or handwind, right?


----------



## Mr.Jones82

coralnut said:


> Great looking watch! Funny, the power reserve is one of the main reasons I've considered that watch. IIRC it does not hack or handwind, right?


Yeah, no hacking or handwinding. 
Also, maybe it is just me, but I hate power reserve indicators. Just seems like unnecessary dial clutter. Anyway, I am still excited for the watch.


----------



## Steve0

My second Mako XL should be in hand Friday. Got my first Orient - an Orange Mako XL from a forum member at a bargain basement price and modded it with a blue AR Sapphire crystal. I wear it a lot...a whole lot. It has been surprisingly accurate, too.


So I pulled the trigger this week on a second one. The full luminous dial version. I'm a sucker for lume. Most of my watches are Seikos or orange face divers. Looking forward to "glowing in the dark" with this one.


----------



## speedlever

I really like the power indicators. It helps me keep my watches that I'm not wearing wound appropriately without being over wound. I just turn off the winder when it's approaching full power and turn the winder back on when power drops below 20 (50%).


----------



## Mr.Jones82

speedlever said:


> I really like the power indicators. It helps me keep my watches that I'm not wearing wound appropriately without being over wound. I just turn off the winder when it's approaching full power and turn the winder back on when power drops below 20 (50%).


I can see that if you use a winder, but I do not. So yeah, I do not doubt it serves a practical purpose for some people, but the aesthetic sacrifice just is not worth it for me.


----------



## Steve0

Got my Glow in the dark shark today. What can I say...it glows! Gotta take one link out per side and wear it! 

On power reserves... I could do without them. Chronos are too busy for me so only one extra hand is pushing it. 

That said my next Orient down the road will be a Triton.


----------



## speedlever

Mr.Jones82 said:


> I can see that if you use a winder, but I do not. So yeah, I do not doubt it serves a practical purpose for some people, but the aesthetic sacrifice just is not worth it for me.


I can see where you're coming from. But even without a winder, it lets me know if a watch on standby is about to run out of power too. I like knowing the power status of my automatic watches. (My Orients are the first automatics I've had with that feature). I prefer to keep them running at all times.


----------



## Steve0

Couple of quick phone pics. The full lume dial delivers! No stealth with this one. I gave it a short flashlight charge in my house and night and it lit up my whole bedroom. The wall was reflecting green glow!

The slight downside is that the hands are the same on this model as other all the other Mako XLs. I feel there needs to be more contrast between the hands and the dial. I might try a set of Dagaz hands. The issue is really mine...great distance eyesight however I need readers up close and that's where the hands are slightly less distinct vs most of my Seikos and even my Orange Mako XL.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Steve0 said:


> Couple of quick phone pics. The full lume dial delivers! No stealth with this one. I gave it a short flashlight charge in my house and night and it lit up my whole bedroom. The wall was reflecting green glow!
> 
> The slight downside is that the hands are the same on this model as other all the other Mako XLs. I feel there needs to be more contrast between the hands and the dial. I might try a set of Dagaz hands. The issue is really mine...great distance eyesight however I need readers up close and that's where the hands are slightly less distinct vs most of my Seikos and even my Orange Mako XL.


Nice. Are you going to keep the bracelet? I ended up ordering a leather strap the other day. I am not too keen on the bracelet.


----------



## twincity

The Mako I Pepsi is my favorite watch, and I'm thrilled this one is on its way to me.


----------



## Steve0

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Nice. Are you going to keep the bracelet? I ended up ordering a leather strap the other day. I am not too keen on the bracelet.


Yes, the bracelet works for me just fine. I'm not too much of a strap wearer at all. I do change the fit depending on the wrist swelling and would love to have a ratcheting clasp on it. My Orange XL is the "go to" daily driver for months now.

This "Glow in the Dark Shark" is pretty cool in my book. Just need higher viz hands to make it a '10" .

About 11 years ago I had a full lume dial, Momentum M1, and loved it . A horse tried to wipe me off the saddle in some tight quarters while riding through aspen groves on a high mountain trail. The watch was scrubbed off my wrist during the ordeal and I didn't notice it missing until miles later. Probably still there on Mt. Timpanogos, Utah.

I have heard some don't like the Orient bracelets...any thoughts?


----------



## speedlever

I'm also a bracelet guy and like the bracelets on my Triton and my Orient Star Classic. I think straps look good in certain situations, but I don't care for the inevitable sweat stains on them.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

speedlever said:


> I'm also a bracelet guy and like the bracelets on my Triton and my Orient Star Classic. I think straps look good in certain situations, but I don't care for the inevitable sweat stains on them.


Agreed. I prefer bracelets, but I am not a fan of this one. I felt bad about complaining about my Seiko 5 SNZH53. Compared to this bracelet, it is a gem. It sounds like a baby rattle on my wrist. 
Then again, to be fair, for the price this is what you will get. I found myself not wearing it, and I really like the watch itself, so I decided to see how I felt about it with a nice strap.


----------



## Vamospues

Orient Star Standard Date (SDV02003W) was back in stock at Creation Watches just recently ... I thought it was discontinued, so very pleased to have it in the mail.

Always loved this photo of it on a red-brown strap:









Source:

https://donghodepvn.wordpress.com/2016/10/14/dong-ho-orient-co-tot-nhu-cai-ten-cua-no/


----------



## Litt

Just got this Mako XL in the mail today. My first Orient purchase and I couldn't be happier. I think I need one more link though. Its a little snug.


----------



## Litt

Just got this Mako XL in the mail today. My first Orient purchase and I couldn't be happier. I think I need one more link though. Its a little snug.

View attachment 13462401


View attachment 13462403


----------



## rayshinsan

Just ordered a Orient Ray II that should arrive this week according to UPS.


----------



## Vamospues

FFP01002D7, from an online store in Spain.

I briefly owned the black version (a bit dull ...) and the "white" version (actually more like silver ...) so I thought I would try the last of the bunch:


----------



## jwolfe

Vamospues said:


> FFP01002D7, from an online store in Spain.
> 
> I briefly owned the black version (a bit dull ...) and the "white" version (actually more like silver ...) so I thought I would try the last of the bunch:
> 
> View attachment 13508449


Really cool looking dial. I love the way they did the day/date complication.


----------



## Vamospues

jwolfe said:


> Really cool looking dial. I love the way they did the day/date complication.


And here it is in person. Very happy with the blue, glossy rather than grainy or sunburst: a bit like the original Mako but slightly less deep.


----------



## ronkatct

My blue Orient Howard arrives today. It should be a beauty.


----------



## ronkatct

Just arrived


----------



## ronkatct

Double post


----------



## ConvicTech

I am eagerly waiting for this


----------



## gshockaddicted

Orient Nami Mako XL V2. Still in customs, after doing paperwork and paying tax I will get it and start enjoying








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia

ConvicTech said:


> I am eagerly waiting for this


I usually dont like red dials but this looks great, congrats


----------



## halaku

Got mine a couple days ago its a very beautiful dial ..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ConvicTech

halaku said:


> Got mine a couple days ago its a very beautiful dial ..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


The dial colour is burgundy or red?


----------



## halaku

ConvicTech said:


> The dial colour is burgundy or red?


In the shade it looks bugandy but in bright sunlight it seems more red...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TZ250

In a week, my blue Orient Triton should arrive. I'm waiting as fast as I can!


----------



## ConvicTech

Vamospues said:


> And it arrives. Lovely diamond-shaped dial that both reflects and absorbs light, depending on the angle.
> 
> View attachment 12663509
> View attachment 12663521


I was searching for this one, what is the model?


----------



## ^Gurthang54

Ray II blue in transit.


----------



## Vamospues

ConvicTech said:


> I was searching for this one, what is the model?


SEM6W001D2 ... now almost impossible to find, out of production. In the end I sold it, I found the blue a bit sickly ...


----------



## ^Gurthang54

Ray II arrived late yesterday, happily ticking away. The wife thought it looks very handsom 'man bling' (she sells jewelry). Now to get the strap shortened and then regulate the movement.


----------



## rkbry

I got my first Orient two weeks ago-- a Bambino with a white dial on a bracelet from the Orient USA website. The realization that I don't have a blue dial watch + the HOLIDAY18 discount + way too much wine with dinner + poor impulse control = another Bambino on the way. This one's on leather, though I may try to find a 21mm leather strap more to my liking.


----------



## rifmon

I'm getting the Sun and Mood v3 blue dial for Christmas! My wife bought it for me from Marc. It will be my first Orient!


----------



## Silvek

Decided to go orange for my first Orient. Go big or go home, amirite?


----------



## Silvek

And the popsicle arrived... sooooooo orange, I love it!


----------



## willf

Quick photo before it goes back in the box to be rapped. The grey dial Gen2 V4 is still in coming, due to land next week.


----------



## Sagitario

Orient Capital Quartz UG1R003W


----------



## hyoks_sigye

I got this to replace my SKX.
Massdrop Special should be here tomorrow (^__^)


----------



## Vamospues

This one ... curious to see if the orange will fade over the years with direct sunlight etc ... it is a bit bright!


----------



## mi6_

Silvek said:


> Decided to go orange for my first Orient. Go big or go home, amirite?
> 
> View attachment 13728243


Nice. I never realized they made an orange Ray II.


----------



## Velez84

I have the Mako II in the mail. Can't wait. This will be my second Mako, the first one was defective which sucked because I loved it. Excited to get it again.


----------



## tro_jan

Just arrived today: a NOS Orient 2ER00004D.

An ode to the Rolex Submariner 116613LB.









Sent from Note FE using Tapatalk


----------



## jkingrph

Mako II white.


----------



## allanzzz




----------



## tmvu13

Picked this up for the wifey for Valentine's Day. Will probably need a new strap. Any suggestions?


----------



## nitro450exp

Symphony II white.


----------



## Davido22

OS 300M SAT DIVER 2 TONE


----------



## Censport

This one just arrived from Tokyo:









1963 Weekly Auto Orient, from a little shop in Saitama. He only opens for appointments, only speaks Japanese, and doesn't ship outside of Japan. Thankfully, I have a friend there who understands my interests.


----------



## Cobia

Censport said:


> This one just arrived from Tokyo:
> 
> View attachment 13872841
> 
> 
> 1963 Weekly Auto Orient, from a little shop in Saitama. He only opens for appointments, only speaks Japanese, and doesn't ship outside of Japan. Thankfully, I have a friend there who understands my interests.


Great score bro, cool watch, never seen this model before.
Very unusual with the digital date only, dont think ive ever seen that before either.
congrats great find.


----------



## Censport

Cobia said:


> Great score bro, cool watch, never seen this model before.
> Very unusual with the digital date only, dont think ive ever seen that before either.
> congrats great find.


Thank you sir!


----------



## Eraserhead

I recently bought this "oyster" and waiting patiently. I always loved the day date homage but gold was too much for me. Still I have been on the fence as if I can pull off the jewels/ mobster kind of vibe. The real deal looked good on Tony Soprano so Im giving this one a try. I needed something really different, I've been wearing my 1st gen Seiko orange monster everyday for the past 3 years. These are day and night lol
Love the screw crown and 100m resistance plus Orient in house movements are pretty accurate apparently.


----------



## Krellef

I just ordered the SAF02003W, and I can not wait for it to arrive...it is SO beautiful!


----------



## klh

Been looking at it for long enough now.


----------



## SpaceCadet65

Someone make me stop!!!

View attachment 13953053


----------



## watch_kick

Just ordered a blue Ray 2. Hope my DVDs will play on it:roll:

( bad humor aside, it looks like a really nice watch for the money.)


----------



## Vamospues

Not so bad actually, that joke ... and a very nice watch too 



watch_kick said:


> Just ordered a blue Ray 2. Hope my DVDs will play on it:roll:
> 
> ( bad humor aside, it looks like a really nice watch for the money.)


----------



## Eraserhead

Received and I like it so far. I wasn't sure about size and jewels but it looks fine I think.


----------



## fernandoc

flight gen 2 (RA-AC0H02N)


----------



## Clarifixer

Just today ordered the RA-AA0C03S19A--not sure what else to call it:


----------



## ^Gurthang54

Did anyone else see the Kamasu 3R (red dial) available on the Orient US site? Saw it yesterday as available, now shown as 'sold out'. Either a mis-cue by OUS or buyers were posed w/ fingers on the 'buy' button.


----------



## Cobia

^Gurthang54 said:


> Did anyone else see the Kamasu 3R (red dial) available on the Orient US site? Saw it yesterday as available, now shown as 'sold out'. Either a mis-cue by OUS or buyers were posed w/ fingers on the 'buy' button.


No, but agree, shes a real looker, i usually dont like red dials but it looks fantastic.


----------



## raistlin

Vintage Orient Chronoace circa 1972. Cal. 429 with 27j.


----------



## raistlin

Censport said:


> This one just arrived from Tokyo:
> 
> View attachment 13872841
> 
> 
> 1963 Weekly Auto Orient, from a little shop in Saitama. He only opens for appointments, only speaks Japanese, and doesn't ship outside of Japan. Thankfully, I have a friend there who understands my interests.


That's beautiful!


----------



## jrippens

I just bought a Mako 2 USA white dial from another forum member. I always loved the stark white dial but hesitated so I missed out on the Long Island clearance and have been kicking myself since.

I may make some subtle changes (bezel and clasp) so I'm making my way through the mods thread for inspiration. 

Is there a commonly used nickname for the white Mako?


----------



## nydog

I ordered Mako II with the Pepsi bezel 

It should be here mid-week

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Unsolved_Mistry

Eraserhead said:


> I recently bought this "oyster" and waiting patiently. I always loved the day date homage but gold was too much for me. Still I have been on the fence as if I can pull off the jewels/ mobster kind of vibe. The real deal looked good on Tony Soprano so Im giving this one a try. I needed something really different, I've been wearing my 1st gen Seiko orange monster everyday for the past 3 years. These are day and night lol
> Love the screw crown and 100m resistance plus Orient in house movements are pretty accurate apparently.
> 
> View attachment 13935137


I had the all gold variant, it was gorgeous and I rocked it like a mobster XD, sold it because I really wanted the two tone instead but now I have an Orient Star on the way (used) for less than a new two tone oyster / president.


----------



## Unsolved_Mistry

I have one of these on the way, WZ0291PF, will probably need a service but i'll rock it till it gets bad then have it serviced.







(not my picture)
I miss my old Orient star and it's rare so this is similar in dimensions and has a nice small size.

Apparently it's a 2003 limited edition out of 800.


----------



## Miggyd87

New Orient Mako II in Blue for $103


----------



## MitchCumsteen

Not my pic....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fergfour

Ordered today


----------



## Ew322538

Ordered today. My first Orient. Wanted a basic every day diver. I’m told this is a good choice. 🙂


----------



## JohnM67

One of these incoming, been looking at them for years and finally pulled the trigger.



Picture from the web.


----------



## xInZax

Anglo Irish said:


> One of these incoming, been looking at them for years and finally pulled the trigger.
> 
> 
> 
> Picture from the web.


Aw man! I've been looking for one of these for a while. I regret selling mine a few years back, but can't find them anywhere

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67

xInZax said:


> Aw man! I've been looking for one of these for a while. I regret selling mine a few years back, but can't find them anywhere
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have some bad news for you - according to the one website where I found this, it was the last one.

They do have the red dial version though.

Any idea how it compares to a SARB, or any other opinions/thoughts on the OS?


----------



## xInZax

Anglo Irish said:


> I have some bad news for you - according to the one website where I found this, it was the last one.
> 
> They do have the red dial version though.
> 
> Any idea how it compares to a SARB, or any other opinions/thoughts on the OS?


I've got two others...the retrograde and open heart. I also have a Sarb033. I actually like the OS version better than the Sarb...the raised indices are really sharp. The bracelet wasn't the best, from what I can remember.

Beautiful watch, I'm jealous. I'm sure I'll find it again somewhere

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67

xInZax said:


> I've got two others...the retrograde and open heart. I also have a Sarb033. I actually like the OS version better than the Sarb...the raised indices are really sharp. The bracelet wasn't the best, from what I can remember.
> 
> Beautiful watch, I'm jealous. I'm sure I'll find it again somewhere
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the feedback. I'll put some pictures up when it arrives.
Hopefully next week.


----------



## Philbo24

Fung2003bo


----------

